# Kidding season at sweet horizon minis



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Hey guys! 
 I haven't been on in a while so figured I'd go ahead and post my breeding schedule and due date(because we all know they go on that exact day ) 
 The bucks are new to their jobs (born Feb and March this year)

The first breeding was of mh5t pt Lillie and wings & Caprines il jasper on 7/27/18 for a due date of 12/20/18 (gold/white doe and white buck with black and brown patches)

Lillie was also bred to wings and Caprines Charlie wyatt on 9/30/18 for kids on 2/22/19. Charlie is a polled red buck with minimal white

Charlie bred sgm duchess Camilla (cami) on 9/3/18 for kids 1/26/19 she short cycled so was bred in 9/9/18 for kids 2/1/19
Came back into heat 10/12/18 for kids 3/12/19 short cycled again was bred again on 10/19/18 for kids 3/12/19

All due dates are for day 145

I have sold my other 2 does because of their allergies to something in my field or possibly my field being to protein rich for them which caused anal scalding (the vets didn't know which it was)

I am really looking forward to these kiddings, pray for doelings this time around  


Lillie x jasper planned breeding



 
Lillie x Charlie



Cami x Charlie


charlie


  jasper


 cami from earlier this summer


 Lillie from earlier this summer (excuse the red clay on her)


----------



## StarSpangledNubians

Beautiful goats! Let the waiting begin!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Thank you @StarSpangledNubians


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

So I am thinking that Cami is most likely bred. She is usually pretty standoffish and now comes up for back rubs/head rubs so either she is bred or she has finally accepted me (I've had her since August 2017) either way I'm happy (especially so if she is bred)


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Nice! I love the hair-do on your bucks.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Excuse lillie's tail I was supposed to go to the NC State Fair show but my car wouldn't start that morning, I was going to fix her tail and shave cami that morning (was up nice and early for it lol)

 

  taken today of my chunky girls lol


----------



## StarSpangledNubians

Is Lillie an FF? Sorry, I looked and didn't see that you posted if she was. I think she is? On ALL my ff does they start to grow a beard about 2-3 months before they kid it has never failed me. Even if it's just 3 or 4 long hairs when I see that I know they are for sure bred. Just a weird little sign I have noticed. And it would help me a ton if you can watch and see if that happens or better yet get some pictures if it starts happening and what time it starts. So I know I'm not crazy, lol. I think because of hormones it grows? I've had 2+ year old does with no beards and and as soon at they were 2 months along they started getting long hairs and eventually a nice little beard. Who knows maybe we can discover a new pregnancy sign (unless someone already knows this. I haven't found anything about it online though)


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Lillie is a ff, I will watch and see. I know on my last ff she did not grow a beard at all but it's interesting. Are yours Nubian or Nigerian?


----------



## StarSpangledNubians

Sweet horizon Nigerians said:


> Lillie is a ff, I will watch and see. I know on my last if she did not grow a beard at all but it's interesting. Are yours Nubian or Nigerian?


Awesome, thank you! I have both. But all/most my does have kidded before so the beard thing doesn't help me anymore. And the one FF that I do have is a Nubian and none of my Nubians ever get beards.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Your welcome. It will be really neat if that's the case. Would help alot (even though there is no guarantee that it would work 100% of the time


----------



## Southern by choice

Really hoping they took! 
If you keep seeing short cycling then I would look at giving BoSe to the does and bucks. Of course if you are giving any other supplementation than you may not be able to give it.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Thanks, I have not seen a heat since the last breeding


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

So I jinxed myself saying that about cami yesterday. Went out to the pen and she was flagging and Everytime Charlie talked she would SCREAM and flag more lol


----------



## StarSpangledNubians

That always happens doesn't it?  You have one plan, your goats have another.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Can pregnancy hormones bring on a heat like that or should I assume she is open? That's alot like life too, you have one plan life has another


----------



## Southern by choice

Either she is cystic or she needs selenium. I look at selenium first because that is an easy fix. If after BoSe she continues to cycle over and over I would think cystic.
The buck on the other hand could be having an issue. Selenium for the buck as well. If deficient, either buck or doe nutritionally can cause issues.
Generally it is the doe that has issues. 
Friends of ours were trying to get their Nigerians bred. Over and over month after month nothing. They are well cared for, no parasites that would have any impact (IOW little to none), well fed etc.
I had mentioned giving selenium but their vet was certain they didn't need it. (No surprise there)
Eventually after many months they gave selenium to all the does. I think the buck too, not sure. Anyway all the does took.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@Southern by choice bose has to be gotten from a vet correct? I have selenium and vitamin e gel on hand now would that work?


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Have not been on for awhile so I figured I'd drop in. Lillie is showing zero signs of being bred as of now so I'm almost 100%sure she did not take the first breeding which would have her kidding around Christmas time, if she took on the second breeding she is due around 2/22/19. Cami can be due as soon as Feb or as late as April depending on which breeding she took to if she took. If she is open I will breed her again in the fall, I don't think she could handle being pregnant through the summer...she panted so hard (open mouth panting) in 60degree weather last pregnancy while in shade or sun.

I have added 2 new goats to my herd! Both from rosasharn farm.
The doe is rosasharn eg belladonna "Bella"


 this is Bella ^

The buckling is rosasharn ws fox news*b



More photos to come these were both taken by Anne at rosasharn farm.

Trying to decide if I should breed Bella to fox or to Charlie... decisions decisions lol


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## StarSpangledNubians

Bella is beautiful! I lover her colors and markings!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@StarSpangledNubians thank you! She is friendly too


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

We breed Bella to fox today! If she took day 150 would be may 8th. That being said she possibly short cycled last month at her previous owners as they had her due to come into heat last week


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Lillie is definitely getting chunky (whether that is from pregnancy or not is yet to be determined). That being said her udder is starting to get "pouchy" so fingers crossed for kids in late Feb/early march.


 hoping to use a fetal doppler on her this weekend to see what we can hear. She is due 2/26/19 so she would be 2.5 months bred or close to it


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@StarSpangledNubians so far Lillie (my ff) has not grown any sort of beard. She is due Feb 26th


----------



## Southern by choice

Have you considered Bio-pryn? I am going to send blood out on 2 goats for preg checks this week.


----------



## StarSpangledNubians

Sweet horizon Nigerians said:


> @StarSpangledNubians so far Lillie (my ff) has not grown any sort of beard. She is due Feb 26th



Dang, I thought maybe I was on to something. Thanks for letting me know your results!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@StarSpangledNubians your welcome.

@southernbychoice she is bred, she is forming a nice little udder and has gotten very round (will try to get pics of both her roundness and udder in the morning before she eats) (yes I know eating has nothing to do with size of udder right now but it does with roundness lol) only reason I commented on the beard was because star asked me to keep an eye out
I am going to pull blood on Bella and cami probably end of January and send to biopryn. 

I'll be having Charlie babies end of Feb from lillie and out of cami between end of Jan and April (probably end of April because I have not seen/heard her in heat since last breeding)

Really praying for a doeling (I'll be happy with one )


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

So I had a spare minute to use a Doppler on Lillie....we heard a heartbeat! So excited I told her had to be a girl she is definitely more friendlier than normal and I have been getting her used to the milk stand and having her udder handled so hopefully when it's time to milk her she will be a ff like aameerah and not give alot of trouble


----------



## StarSpangledNubians

That's so cool! I have one in my kidding kit but have never been able to use it/ hear a heartbeat. How long did it take you to find it?


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

I had tried to use it about a month ago and couldn't hear anything so they have to be about 3 months pregnant. I watched a video on the fb groups I'm in so I knew where to look.
 It took just a few minutes, you do need to use the ultrasound gel. Trying to get where I can draw on a photo to show you where I heard it at


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

This is the spot. This is not my doe lol


----------



## StarSpangledNubians

Thank for the photo! I tried it on one of mine last month (when she was just over 3 months bred) but I was doing it right infront/middle of the udder. That's where I feel for kicking so I thought it would be the same area.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

That where I first tried it then watched the video and tried where it said, at that time I couldn't hear anything but I was able today!

On an odd note I've always felt kids kick higher on the side more than low (in front of udder). I had/have a video of kids moving on my doe Cami from a month prior to kidding and they were higher on her side (granted she had triplet bucks but...)
You can even try going an inch/inch and a half higher (directly above triangle) if you can hear anything


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Sweet Lillie! (When she wants to be )





 Lillie in the background and cami close up


----------



## Southern by choice

I know you must be getting so excited!


----------



## OneFineAcre

I've got a gold doe just like her.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@Southern by choice I am! 

@OneFineAcre that's awesome!

Bella came back into heat today so she isn't bred (unless it's a false heat but I really don't think it is, it's been 22days since she was bred). I think I'll breed her for fall kids since she is open


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Happy new year!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I have one 2F doe that has no sign of a beard.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@Wehner Homestead thanks!

So I was able to feel Lillie's kid(s) moving today! I was also able to let my 9 year old nephew and his mom feel it today so excited
Here is a photo of her little under coming in. So far it looks like she is going to have longer teats than aameerah did as a ff (fingers crossed)


----------



## Goat Whisperer

SO EXCITING!!! 

Fingers crossed for does!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Sweet horizon Nigerians said:


> @Wehner Homestead thanks!
> 
> So I was able to feel Lillie's kid(s) moving today! I was also able to let my 9 year old nephew and his mom feel it today so excited
> Here is a photo of her little under coming in. So far it looks like she is going to have longer teats than aameerah did as a ff (fingers crossed)View attachment 57226



She has really nice, long, plumb teats.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@Goat Whisperer thanks! Can't wait to see some of Charlie's kids! My next doe due should be  Cami and she should be due on April 1st, I haven't seen/heard her in heat since her last breeding on 11/6 going to try to draw blood to check for pregnancy on her and Bella even though I do believe Bella is open, she came in heat 22days after fox bred her.

@OneFineAcre that's what I'm hoping for!  Thanks!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I'm really hoping for does! I can't believe you had all buck kids last year. It's not right!! 

Are you going to try and make any of the spring shows?


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@Goat Whisperer same here! Must of been something in the water last year...hopefully it's out of it now the kid(s) were insanely active today like rolly Polly active lol at least they were all healthy last year and all found great homes with people that keep in touch with me
It depends on when the shows are, I would like to be somewhat local for the birth of cami's kid(s) if she is bred in case she needs assistance (last year she had one head first no legs, one normal presentation and one breech baby so..I'd also like to be able to show my goats too


----------



## Goat Whisperer

You’ll have to message me. There are several, we will probably be doing both the May shows. What is her due date?


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Update on Cami. Her udder is starting to get pudgy! Think it's safe to say she is bred! Her latest due date (day 145) is April 1st


----------



## Goat Whisperer




----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Lillie's udder. First due date (day 145) is 2/22 so it's coming up soon! I'm loving how her udder is coming in, I can't wait to see after kidding udder! I believe we felt either two kids (one high above rumen, other mid left side) or one large kid really hoping it's not a large kid that she needs help with.
I know the pre kidding clip isn't great, I didn't go as short on it as I should of because the weather will be getting cold again and you can see how thick her hair is lol


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

another angle of her little udder


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

poor girl is getting so uncomfortable. (There is a third goat that eats with these 2 lol) Lillie is starting to turn away from grain which is not like her at all(not that you can tell in this photo) she has started to breathe heavier and grunt as she gets up and lays down lol 

 

 I was able to feel little "flutters" of cami's kid(s) her last breeding puts her at 4/1/19 kidding she is getting big already, kind of nervous how big she already is. She got a bit bigger (tighter looking)but not much before she kidded last year with triplets


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I'm excited for you! Looks like your new girl is settling in nicely!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@Goat Whisperer thanks so am I! She is settling in well! She is bred for June if she took on 1/22 will be the first Fox kids she is the one that constantly tries to dart out the gate. She was feeling quite frisky on Saturday


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@StarSpangledNubians it looks like Lillie has grown a beard. Although it is hard to tell if it's a beard or just winter hair. I'll try to get a picture this week (not sure if they will want to come out of their shelter, it's supposed to rain all night tonight and all day/night tomorrow)

Look at the difference since 1/17/19 to 2/9/19 Wow never realized that until I was going back through my posts on here


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

excuse the red clay on her, she has gotten so big!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Cami has started acting real "Bucky" lately. Blubbering and trying to mount Bella (who is not in heat) she also has started headbutting Lillie away more often than she used to. 

6 days until Lillie's first due date!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Lillie this morning before eating (it was 6:15) I woke her up and moved her to the kidding area since we are due to have rain for the next 5 days and she is due Thursday (first due date)

 my brother checked on her at 11. I asked him to check on her and send a pic from the top if it wasn't raining. He sent me this photo (below) saying I hope this works because she won't stand up. This is odd for her seeing as you can't get 6 foot near her if she is laying down she immediately stands up. Fingers are crossed she waits for me to get home to kid!


----------



## MiniSilkys

Good luck! My first doe to kid is due March 6th.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@MiniSilkys   Thank you! Good luck to you as well!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Her little beard 




Her shape has changed to more of an oval than a circle


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Buck/doe twins from Lillie! The doeling is red with a white poll the buckling seems to be chamoise (sorry I don't think that is spelled right). Mom and kids are doing great! I saw both nurse and Lillie passed her placenta!


----------



## animalmom

Congrats all around!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@animalmom thank you!


I am thinking that  the buckling is polled. I'll have to look a little better at sarabi(doeling)


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Love baby goats countdown....march 13 starts here  congratulations  on lillys beautiful kids


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@B&B Happy goats  thank you! How many do you have kidding?

My doe Cami is due either March 12th or april 1st. I can feel her kid(s) moving but there is hardly any udder growth and judging by last year she starts "uddering up" about a 4-6weeks out

  photo below is of Cami in the morning before eating (was 5:45am)


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Nine, lol..., for sure one is twins if not trips...but will be selling her and kids to a dr,. Friend so she will have a great life there....
The rest i am picking the best, keeping two for wethers/ meat camp
Ladies.....soooo hard to part with but have to decide if i want to keep them and see what they produce or sell and keep going...goat math , got to love it !


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Awesome, you will be busy! That's good she will be going to a great home


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Sarabi


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Luigi 

 

 

 top photo of luigi is from today (2/23) the other 2 are from yesterday (2/22) I have no idea what color he is but he is beautiful


----------



## animalmom

I think it is an absolute shame you don't love those adorable, cute, huggable kids!
(just teasing ya)


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Right? It's just impossible to love these super cuddly little babies lol I brought them up to the house for my mom to see and they both passed out on her


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Love ....got goat kid envy bad, lol...i need babies  bouncing  everywhere.....
They look so content and healthy, great job mom !


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Don't worry you will have plenty in just a few short weeks they are content   Lillie is being such a good mom it's her ff. She does leave her kids to go to other goats though (walked her from kidding area to the barn because they are currently separate as we were redoing the barn)  my mom and bro were carrying the kids and she just completely left them behind
The barn is still a work in progress but it's plenty good enough for them to get out and run around and not be in a ton of mud. We have had rain for what feels like all winter so right now the farm is mud sadly. The goats all do have high spots in their pens that are not super mushy and their shelters are dry at least


----------



## B&B Happy goats

My kidding season is from march to may this year all ff except 1......would rather have two weeks of madness than having it stretched out so long, but end result is the same  ....got to love our lilly goat girls, spoiled for sure but full of love. 
Happy your goats got some dry spots, ya all had a lousy winter with too much rain....our rainy season is all summer, lol...oh well, need water no matter where we live. Have a great weekend


----------



## Queen Mum

Does the rain ever stop?


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

So you have a long stretch of crazy coming  @B&B Happy goats do you have a lilly as well? It's crazy with all this rain. Can barely get anything done the goats don't want to leave their shelters because of it lol where are you from that it's rainy all summer? Our winter's usually are not this wet or warm. We have had probably 2-3week total of cold weather (lows in 20's highs in upper 30's which is cold for SC lol) it's been mid 40's one day and 66 the next we had just a few weeks ago a high of 78 for 3 days (all Fahrenheit) with lows in 50's so it's been all over with rain lol

@Queen Mum it's actually stopped for right now, rained and lightly misted until about 2pm today and supposed to rain tonight and tomorrow again Here is a pic of what the weather is supposed to be the next few days. 2 different sites


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Sweet horizon Nigerians said:


> So you have a long stretch of crazy coming  @B&B Happy goats do you have a lilly as well? It's crazy with all this rain. Can barely get anything done the goats don't want to leave their shelters because of it lol where are you from that it's rainy all summer? Our winter's usually are not this wet or warm. We have had probably 2-3week total of cold weather (lows in 20's highs in upper 30's which is cold for SC lol) it's been mid 40's one day and 66 the next we had just a few weeks ago a high of 78 for 3 days (all Fahrenheit) with lows in 50's so it's been all over with rain lol
> 
> @Queen Mum it's actually stopped for right now, rained and lightly misted until about 2pm today and supposed to rain tonight and tomorrow again Here is a pic of what the weather is supposed to be the next few days



Florida summer, 2:30.   3:00  rain  for half hour unless thunderstorms,  then nice hot steamy humid parasite  weather, lol
Yes we have a lilly that i rescued at three days old, owner wanted her gone so family could use milk, almost lost that girl three times and she lived inside as much as outside. I go visit and sit with my girls every day , lilly has to either be on my lap, or laying next to me with her head on my lap.....and she has just been bred ....so my guess is she will kid in my lap also.... she is due on my birthday ,lol....got to love our nigerians !


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Ok our summers are usually dry.last year and the year before we were in a drought over the summer. We are averaging probably an inch of rain (atleast)daily. Your lilly is by far friendlier than mine lol shesis usually standoffish and only comes for food.that has changed some since she was put in the kidding area and freshened hopefully she will stay as she is now...friendly lol I'm glad she made it! Hopefully she gives you exactly what you are hoping for with no issues on your b-day absolutely!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I don't  know if you have the time, ...as i am retired...but every day i go sit with the girls, we eat cut up carrot slices, hang out ....it has made them very friendly. Even the rabbits come to there doors to be picked up and loved on....so far that ummmm.....19 rabbits, chickens don't  get much affection, ....our goats come out and hang out with people when we have company, lol....


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

I tried that with her and my doe Cami. Both will only come for food (atleast that's how Lillie was prior to kidding) for the longest while Lillie wouldn't even eat out of my hand and I spent a minimum of an hour everyday with her since she was 8 weeks,offering apples carrots the occasional Graham cracker ect. Cami is still insanely stand offish once I catch her she is fine but I have to put food in her bowl and be real quick to catch her lol my bucks/wethers (2 of each) and my other doe are all insanely friendly to the point you go in the pen and you trip over them . That's awesome about the rabbits and that's quite a bit of rabbits are they meat rabbits or? Whenever we have people over (which is rare we kind of live in the middle of nowhere) they all go hang out and pet the goats. Once the kids can be away from mom I'm planning on bringing them up to see my coworkers


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Raising New Zeland meat rabbits to sell and for us to eat. Two of the 19 are Flemish Giants, which are pets but will breed and sell also....everybody has to contribute to the feed bill and belly around here.....thats  what makes it work for us....
What if you get lillys favorite treat and put it in your pocket ? Make her work for it....you really wouldn't  want her to be as obnoxious  as my lilly...she knows she owns me ! I am her pet , lol


----------



## goatgurl

congrats on such cute babies.  are you going to milk mom or are they pets?


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@B&BHappygoats that's awesome.  Right now Lillie is really friendly, wanting head rubs,back rubs belly scratches lol I'm just hoping she stays this way.
 I put her on the milk stand and milked her (just a few squirts each side seeing as the kids are still so young and I just wanted to see how she would do) and she did great. She just stood there granted her kids were running around all over but I was pleasantly surprised.
Cami it doesn't matter what you have, she will come up eat it possibly let you pet her head while she is eating but you have to be really fast to grab hold of her lol

@goatgurl thank you! I am going to start milking her when the kids are 2 weeks. That is when I start separating them at night. I'll be straining the milk pasturizing (sorry I know that's not spelled right) and freezing. Will be trying to make cajeta and maybe try to make some soap and cheese this year


----------



## goatgurl

cool.  I love3 me some goats milk.  let me know how the cajeta works.  I could make myself sick with just cajeta and a spoon.  look at @Devonviolet 's thread, she makes lots of cheese and lotion.


----------



## goatgurl

cool.  I love me some goats milk.  let me know how the cajeta works.  I could make myself sick with just cajeta and a spoon.  look at @Devonviolet 's thread, she makes lots of cheese and lotion


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@goatgurl thank you! I will let you.know how it turns out! I've never had cajeta before so... Thank you for the link to Devonviolet I'll look into it!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

goatgurl said:


> I could make myself sick with just cajeta and a spoon.


Me too!  I haven't made any in a few years - trying to lay off sugar ya know, lol.  But several years back I made a big batch or Christmas gifts and gave a 1/2 pint jar (that stuff is precious) with an apple and a pear in a nice bag.  Folks were thrilled!


----------



## MiniSilkys

B&B Happy goats said:


> I don't  know if you have the time, ...as i am retired...but every day i go sit with the girls, we eat cut up carrot slices, hang out ....it has made them very friendly. Even the rabbits come to there doors to be picked up and loved on....so far that ummmm.....19 rabbits, chickens don't  get much affection, ....our goats come out and hang out with people when we have company, lol....


B&B, I have 2 chickens that just have to sit in my lap. One (speckled sussex) comes up and picks at my clothing until I pick her up. The other one (Americauna) when I am sitting down, will run up to me between my leggs and lay her head on my leg against my stomach. My specked sussex is 8 years old and the americauna is 5. I had a Light Bramha that was the same way as well but she would also talk as I held her. She died a couple years ago.


----------



## MiniSilkys

The kids look awesome. I can't wait for mine to get here. We have had rain all winter as well. Our creek overflowed and took out some more land on the banks. I hope it holds off long enough now that I can get the plastic on the hothouse.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

MiniSilkys said:


> B&B, I have 2 chickens that just have to sit in my lap. One (speckled sussex) comes up and picks at my clothing until I pick her up. The other one (Americauna) when I am sitting down, will run up to me between my leggs and lay her head on my leg against my stomach. My specked sussex is 8 years old and the americauna is 5. I had a Light Bramha that was the same way as well but she would also talk as I held her. She died a couple years ago.



I would pick up my fluffy butt girls , but they are so into waddling around freely eating bugs and such....way to much fun to watch them, lol..... sorry you lost her,  your talking chicken


----------



## MiniSilkys

B&B Happy goats said:


> I would pick up my fluffy butt girls , but they are so into waddling around freely eating bugs and such....way to much fun to watch them, lol..... sorry you lost her,  your talking chicken


She was actually my brother's chicken. Her name was Violet. He would get so mad at her. She would come up to me, look up and start talking away. I would pick her up and she would tuck her feet in and just keep talking. My brother would come take her from me and she would shut up. lol.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

MiniSilkys said:


> She was actually my brother's chicken. Her name was Violet. He would get so mad at her. She would come up to me, look up and start talking away. I would pick her up and she would tuck her feet in and just keep talking. My brother would come take her from me and she would shut up. lol.


That is funny,  sounds like a fun relationship  with a chicken....


----------



## MiniSilkys

lol, yes you can have close relationships even with chickens. I used to have a half blind chicken that would always stay in the coop until I came in. I would walk in and hold my arm straight out and she would hop on and sit on my shoulder and I would go outside. She would not go outside without me. She was a black banty hen.


----------



## Queen Mum

Wish I could keep chickens, but there are too many dogs around here.  

I can't wait to start milking.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Some updated photos of the kids


 

 

 

 

 sarabi is the hardest kid to try to get a good pic of lol


----------



## MiniSilkys

I like their colors, especially his.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

So excited for morning to come! I'll be milking Lillie for the first time(besides a few squirts am/pm at feeding time). The kids are separated so I'll get to see her with a fill

This pic is of Cami my next doe (hairloss on her nose is from the new hay feeder not lice or mites)


----------



## MiniSilkys

My first kids of the year came this morning. Twin doelings for a 1 year old first freshener.


----------



## MiniSilkys

Luigi is a doll!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

They are looking great!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@MiniSilkys congrats! Thank you. He really is


@Goat Whisperer  thank you!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Sorry for the goopy hind end. Here is her udder with a 10.5hour fill at 8days fresh. She was easily the most well behaved (besides yelling) doe I've  milked. Especially for a FF! She also has much easier teats to milk than any of my other does that I've milked! 
(Her teat is fine it's just post kidding goop)


----------



## MiniSilkys

At least your does have good sized teats. Mine have tests so tiny! I will post my pictures I took of my twins on my kidding thread in a few minutes. They look almost alike except one has lighter ears. They are so tiny. I could not find my scale, but would be surprised if they weigh 2 pounds each.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@MiniSilkys last year all 3 of my does had relatively small teats especially my FF so I am really excited about Lillie lol these 2 weighed 3.5 and 3.9 (sarabi/Luigi) at 3 days old.


----------



## MiniSilkys

I can't seem to find my scale so that I can get weights. But I finally got their pictures loaded and posted. My goats are pygmys so I never will get as much milk as y'all if I did try milking.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Weighed the kids today and saw what I believe is a good gain.
As everyone has already read Luigi weighed 3.9 lbs @3days old sarabi weighed 3.5 @3days

Luigi weighed in at 5.5# today (10 days old)
Sarabi weighed in at 5#(10 days old)


 

 look at the eyes lol Luigi is in the back


----------



## MiniSilkys

They are looking great and good gains as well. Are you keeping them or selling? Did Luigi turn out to be polled?


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@MiniSilkys thank you! I am keeping sarabi and Luigi is being sold as a wether since i don't know what either Charlie(sire) or Lillie passes to the kids so after I see sarabi's freshening I can decide to keep Lillie's bucks as bucks or wethers (if that makes any sense lol) 
I can't feel hornbuds on either of them so far so I'm really not sure. I've been told that it can take up to 3 weeks for buds on doelings to show up but that we should be able to feel on bucklings relatively early but each is different lol


----------



## MiniSilkys

I understand that. The thing with my pygmys is that I never know what their color will be when they are grown.
Belle as kid


 
Belle as adult


 

Izzy as kid (brown one)


 
Izzy as adult


 
Their colors change.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

The difference in Belle! That's crazy lol


----------



## MiniSilkys

I know! And Izzy was brown and now she is cream colored but when you move her fur she looks born underneath.  And my other two does are cream colored with black underneath.Belle's little buck last year looked just like she did when she was born. I don't know what he looks like now. My buck has black and brown underneath. It is all weird.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Cami is getting big and her udder is starting to fill pretty good! While I was out in the pen I saw her stretching and pawing some. No up/down, ligaments are still there and easily found no signs of labor. She was bred 3 times last year so she has 3 "due dates". March 6th, March 12th and April's 1st so we shall see 


 

 

 some photos of the kids taken today. They are 13days old 

 

 

 

 luigi says "you can't see me"


 Lillie's udder at 5 pm with twins on her all day


----------



## MiniSilkys

So adorable! @Sweet horizon Nigerians, some info: my girls will be 1 week tomorrow and I can already feel the beginnings of horn buds.
Cami is looking great.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@MiniSilkys thank you! Crazy how time flies! Yeah I am thinking they are both polled


----------



## MiniSilkys

Since I found out my goats are not Mini Silkys my name here does not make sense. I have already asked about changing my name but I am trying to decide between 3 titles. Cold Creek Farm, Cold Creek Acres, or Cold Creek Minis. What do you think? There is a creek named cold creek that borders our property along two sides, hence the name. Any suggestions/thoughts?


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

I personally like cold creek minis and cold creek farms. Are you just going to be doing minis or do you do other things? If you do chicken,cows garden ect. It would make more sense for it to be farms or acres


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Sarabi loves her mama 

 

 

 


Photo of grouchy pants AKA Cami. She has gotten SO grouchy. Ran across the pen to head butt Belladonna which is unusual. Cami is without a doubt head doe


----------



## MiniSilkys

Sweet horizon Nigerians said:


> I personally like cold creek minis and cold creek farms. Are you just going to be doing minis or do you do other things? If you do chicken,cows garden ect. It would make more sense for it to be farms or acres


I have chickens that I sell eggs from and a vegetable garden as well.


----------



## MiniSilkys

Lol, so cute. Is she the oldest doe? Have you ever seen any of your kids on their mama's backs? Belle used to jump on her mama all the time.


----------



## MiniSilkys

Lily looks so gentle.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

I would probably go with farm,acres or maybe even homestead.
If you are talking about Cami yes she is the oldest.
I used to have a photo on my old phone of moonpie with her bucklings on her back  lol.
Lillie has turned out to be a wonderful mom


----------



## MiniSilkys

I figured Cami was the oldest. Belle is my oldest and the herd queen but my two youngest will fight her back when they really want something. I spelled Lillie wrong, sorry. Yeah, trying to decide. They said I can have one name change on here.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Yep, my other 2 does won't fight her. Cami is the undisputed boss it's fine honestly I didn't even notice that you spelled it wrong lol


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Lillie's first 12 hour fill. We had been doing 10 hour fills


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

this poor girl still has 26 days until her due date^

 

 

 

 these kids are so unfriendly so wild I LOVE it! Their mom has even gotten better about being social with me the kids absolutely LOVE their "aunt" Belladonna! She lets them jump all over her!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians




----------



## MiniSilkys

I have to wait 26 more days? Looking good Cami. I've been busy with midterms.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@MiniSilkys I did my math wrong it is 19days from that post lol she is due April 1st 15days from now she is definitely a wide load 

Hope your midterms are going well!

 sorry it's a bit blurry my phone doesn't do very well when you zoom in on a photo lol


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

photo below left side is from last year roughly a week before she kidded and right side was earlier this week


----------



## MiniSilkys

How many did she have last year? I know I made an 82.5 on my horse science midterm. I can't ever remember the real early stuff. You know from millions of years ago? So considering, I think it was a good grade. We are studying Equine health this week. 92 in Managerial/Entrepreneurial Strategies for Agribusiness, C in Spreadsheet Analysis, 84 in Environmental Geology.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

She had triplet bucklings ranging between 2.5lbs and 3lbs. Those sound like pretty good grades to me


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

crazy kids lol

 best photo I've gotten of him yet lol I really need to try to get some help to get decent photos especially since he will eat grain out of my hand


----------



## MiniSilkys

I have a block of wood in my pen so I put a long 2 ft wide board on and watched to see if the kids would get on it while I worked on the fence. Sure enough they did. They ran up it to the end and then jumped off or turned and ran back down.


----------



## MiniSilkys

Sweet horizon Nigerians said:


> She had triplet bucklings ranging between 2.5lbs and 3lbs. Those sound like pretty good grades to me


Looks like she will have at least the same amount this year.  for doelings this time.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

I'll have to try that. I know it's almost impossible to get a decent photo of sarabi, she never stands still
Thanks so am I!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

the stages of trying to take pics  posted below

 

 

 then some photos of Cami and Bella attempting to play


----------



## MiniSilkys

You did get some very good pictures though. Is that any certain type of grass growing there? I don't have mine out on pasture yet because it is new and just starting to grow. But I tether them out in the yard. The only things growing much right now is onion grass, those purple things bees like, and a little clover. They absolutely love onion grass.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Thank you! Nothing specific. I used to have horses (one in the photos belongs to my sister in law) so the grass is probably coastal bermuda


----------



## MiniSilkys

My twins are 3 weeks today and Anna will have one by morning I think. Her udder tripled overnight and her is breathing heavily. Her ligs are gone and she wants her kid from last year with her.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

We are at 10 days to cami's due date! She has gotten so grouchy... I almost thought I was going to have to separate her from the rest at one point. She is not a huge fan of anyone(goat wise)near her she will push them away every time,human wise she just stays away from unless you have feed
She has started having a white discharge so excuse the hay on her lady parts I got it off shortly after this photo was taken.


----------



## MiniSilkys

. Anna gave me only one sign. A full udder.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Hopefully she has healthy kid(s) today! How are her ligaments?


----------



## MiniSilkys

Oh, yeah she gave me two signs. A full udder and no ligaments. She had them around 1 am. I had no idea she would have two. She was no where big enough. Bell will be my next to kid. She had twins last year. Now we wait on your Cami.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Cami's ligs are getting real soft! So excited. I'm thinking she will have them Friday when I'm supposed to go to NC (I live in SC) to get some goats. Will be gone for about 12hours


----------



## MiniSilkys

Anna has no more milk. Either that or she won't let me have anymore. I am bottle feeding her kids so now I can't mix her milk in with the formula.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Wow, does her udder look full? Are there any other kids that could be stealing it?


----------



## MiniSilkys

I found out today that when I let Anna out she lets her grown kid nurse. She is the only one she cares about.


----------



## MiniSilkys

I guess the little buck has pinkeye. I think from getting something in it when he was so dirty or his mama hit his eye. I ordered Terramycin ointment from amazon. My vet doesn't have any but said they would give him an antibiotic shot if I brought him in. Praying it hurries here so I might save him. His sister is perfect. He eats then goes to lay down under the heat lamp. She eats then crawls in my lap. Soo sweet!


----------



## MiniSilkys

Any kids from Cami?


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Well atleasat you found out what's going on with Anna. You might could try teat tape.
Do you have a TSC near you or a southern states co-op? Both places sell  the terramycin.
I haven't gone outside yet but last night her ligs were still found,hadn't dropped,nor had she Uddered up. I'm heading out now.

Here Is a pic of Bella with Lillie's kids. She is such a good doe, she does everything but feed them (which I think she would if she could)


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Well I moved Cami to my barn. Can barely feel ligaments at all so fingers crossed she waits until I am home to have her kid(s). Lillie and Bella have become really good friends I think, they and sarabi/Luigi all sleep together. The kids are between the adults (I guess to keep warm)


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Ok, explain to me how this works...7:15am barely any ligs looks like she had dropped...at some point during the day had yellow discharge (says my sister in law) then at 8:45pm her ligs are firmer than they were this morning! can does stop thier early labor type stuff if you move them?


----------



## MiniSilkys

Izzy's ligs did that for 3 days. And she had some discharge. Anna's udder filled and her ligs went and she had kids all in one day. Last year Belle and Anna had disappearing ligs for a week! 
I ordered Terramycin from Amazon. It came in this afternoon and I have applied it twice. I weighed him this evening and he weighs exactly 3lbs. He will be 1 week tomorrow. I won't let Anna back in with him cause she is so mean to him. The other day she picked him up with her horns and threw him in the air.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Cami did this a month before kidding last year. She lost her ligs on and off (I couldn't find them at least) udder was filling she even had mini contractions..(think it may of been sympathy labor as moonpie had just kidded lol.) that's great that it came in so soon! How much did he weigh when he was born?  That's not very nice of Anna at all


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@Sweet horizon Nigerians Nellie’s Ligs were gone for almost 48 hrs before she kidded. Talk about nerve wracking!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

That's crazy @Wehner Homestead hers seem to be coming and going.

Some photos of the kids


----------



## MiniSilkys

Sweet horizon Nigerians said:


> Cami did this a month before kidding last year. She lost her ligs on and off (I couldn't find them at least) udder was filling she even had mini contractions..(think it may of been sympathy labor as moonpie had just kidded lol.) that's great that it came in so soon! How much did he weigh when he was born?  That's not very nice of Anna at all


I did not get to weigh him. I had to buy a new scale. He now has pneumonia. I am not sure he will pull through this time.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Oh no! I'm so sorry hopefully he pullsbthpulls.i know you are trying everything you can


----------



## MiniSilkys

He did not make it. It was his third strike and he didn't have any fight left.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Oh no! I'm sorry to hear that


This is a photo from yesterday of cami


----------



## SA Farm

@MiniSilkys sorry about your boy 

@Sweet horizon Nigerians Your goats are beautiful! I can’t wait to see what you get from Cami! Come on, doelings!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Thank you @SAfarm Cami still has her ligaments (they seem to come and go on her) she still hasnt filled her udder yet but is wanting scratched on a bit more than usual


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Got some weights on Lillie's kids! (I missed a week for weighing as we had some pet emergencies come up) last weigh in they were
Luigi 7.5lbs
Sarabi 7lbs
Both were taken on 3/16 
Weights taken today 3/31/19 
Luigi 11lbs
Sarabi 10.4 lbs



 
Bella loves sarabi and Luigi


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Her udder is filling! Noticeable difference from earlier when I gave her a kidding clip unfortunately I didn't get a pic earlier. Side by side comparison from this past thursday to today


----------



## Southern by choice

and we wait!


----------



## misfitmorgan

It's April 1st....where are the new kids pics! 
 Hopefully she had them or does soon.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@misfitmorgan no kids yet... She even has easier to find ligaments lol I can't give you pics of new kids but I can give new pics of kids lol

 

 

 some pics of all the girls/kids


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Bella is getting big...wether she is showing her pregnancy belly off or not I'm not to sure but she is getting round lol she also seems to be starting her udder (just enough to get a little "pudge") 




 now some pics of the boys 

 

 Charlie with his crazy hair 

 

 Fox's hair isn't as crazy yet


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Let us see if cami holds true to doe code or not. These screenshots are of the weather tonight...yes she is in a barn with straw and a heatlamp set up in the corner


----------



## Southern by choice

At least tonight and I think tomorrow night will be the last of the cold temps! YAY!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I love Charlie’s bangs! That’s awesome! Lol


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

We'll still no kids and she still has ligs... I hate waiting lol


----------



## misfitmorgan

Waiting is the worse. At least you have some kids to love on already.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I think there’s a trend with the number of kids in relation to Kidding day. Some does also have a norm.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@misfitmorgan yes that definitely helps! I was out there last night and the kids climbed in my lap and fell asleep

@Wehner Homestead so does her going past due date equal more or less kids lol I can't go by last year because I didn't know which day she was bred...


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Came home from work to what looked like an emaciated goat lol Cami dropped still has a ligament easily felt and one that I can barely feel.


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Still waiting...she still has her ligs..


----------



## misfitmorgan

Sweet horizon Nigerians said:


> Still waiting...she still has her ligs..


Any babies?


----------



## Wehner Homestead




----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

No kids from Cami as of 7am. My brother will be checking on her about noon and will let me know(he will probably check sooner he loves baby goats, said he has been checking about every hour while I've been working ) unfortunately I have to work...


----------



## misfitmorgan




----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@misfitmorgan that is exactly how I feel lol waiting until I'm old I'll keep everyone posted


----------



## misfitmorgan

Sweet horizon Nigerians said:


> @misfitmorgan that is exactly how I feel lol waiting until I'm old I'll keep everyone posted



That's always how it is, it likes waiting for Christmas morning.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

It's worse than waiting for Christmas morning lol. Brother just checked on her and gave her more hay. No kids


----------



## misfitmorgan

Just go out and squeeze her


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@misfitmorgan I thought about it I've even tried negotiations...nothing has worked


----------



## Goat Whisperer

It's so cool that your brother is checking on her while you are at work! 

She needs to get on with it! Ruth is on day 145 today  

It'll be interesting to see what colors Cami's kids will be! She's buckskin and Charlie is gold, but both of his sisters are buckskin. Hoping for some more does!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@Goat Whisperer yes I am lucky lol I keep telling her that same thing "the sooner you have them the sooner you don't feel so huge" lol that's awesome, her kids are out of keigh? I know you are excited. Yes it will be, I think she will have a buckskin and a buckskin with white like last year but who knows lol could have all reds


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@Goat Whisperer I wonder who will have their kids first, Ruth or Cami?


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Can't find ligaments! She is dropped and tail base is super squishy!!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

She is having contractions but no actual pushing, scratch that she just started pushing!!! I believe her udder is bigger this year than last.

She gave one huge push as I was typing this


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

At 7:52 Cami welcomed a BIG buckling, at 7:54 she welcomed a little DOELING! I will get weights in the morning. Both have nursed and are Very talkative. Excuse the afterbirth in the pics doeling is on the left in the side by side pics for size comparison 

 photo under this is the buckling next to his mom for a size comparison.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Woohoo!! So exciting! Congratulations!

And you were right, more buckskin babies!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Sweet horizon Nigerians said:


> @Goat Whisperer I wonder who will have their kids first, Ruth or Cami?


Cami. Definitely Cami


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@Goat Whisperer thanks! I'm glad she gave me a doe this year. Charlie's kid count is at 5 does 3 bucks. I just had to put that question out there for her to have them!
Lucky guess on the coloring. Every litter she has had (the two litters before I got her and last year's here)she has had at least one buckskin lol any signs Ruth is closer to having them?


----------



## MiniSilkys

SA Farm said:


> @MiniSilkys sorry about your boy


Thank you, I was so hoping he would live. He was so sweet. And now his sister is all alone. She has turned into a cling-on. Tries to climb my legs.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Sweet horizon Nigerians said:


> @Goat Whisperer thanks! I'm glad she gave me a doe this year. Charlie's kid count is at 5 does 3 bucks. I just had to put that question out there for her to have them!
> Lucky guess on the coloring. Every litter she has had (the two litters before I got her and last year's here)she has had at least one buckskin lol any signs Ruth is closer to having them?


I’m so glad you got some does! I still can’t believe you got all bucks last year! That was just crazy! 

I put Ruth in a stall, but her ligs are firm. She’s eating away (she’s never NOT hungry!)
Hopefully in the next few days!


----------



## MiniSilkys

I'm waiting on Belle to kid know. I don't have a date for her. Her udder is growing though.
@Sweet horizon Nigerians , congratulations on the twin! 2019 is the year of twins!


----------



## Southern by choice

So happy you are getting does this year. I know it was a bit disappointing last year.

Those kids look like a real good size too! 

It is funny about the color, because one of Lucy's does we retained is that brownish chamoisee. I wanted another Lemon (black). I guess itty bitty was my Lemon 3 but she went to Michigan. She is in a  great home.
I guess I have grown use to so much of the same color... it is fun when you get something different.


----------



## Southern by choice

oh, and I am so glad you were home! YAY!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@MiniSilkys hoping for healthy kids from Bella
It's kind of funny, my last doe I'm waiting on (due in June) is also a Bella lol.
Thank you! All the does that were bred to Charlie have had twins 
@Goat Whisperer Cami was still chewing cud in between contractions hopefully she doesn't have them in the middle of the night again.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@Southern by choice thank you, it was but also really surprising about having all boys born lol. I'm going out now to get weights and pics of them dry   it is wierd with color lol she is the only does that I've been present for births both last year and yesterday


----------



## misfitmorgan

@Sweet horizon Nigerians  Congratulations on your twins and esp the doe!!

You finally went and squeezed her didnt you?...


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@misfitmorgan thank you! Lol I definitely thought about it 
The buckling weighed in at 5.5lbs this morning and the doeling at 4.2! They are the biggest kids born on the farm! I think they are both polled as well
The boy has white poll and frosted ears/muzzle 


 

 

 

 

 photo above and below is of the doeling


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Congrats on the cuties!! Very excited that you get a Charlie/Cami doe to retain!!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Thank you! So am I!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Took the new ones outside for a bit today...they are SO spunky already! Hopping,twisting all over lol they are so full of themselves lol


----------



## Goat Whisperer

They are adorable!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

So I was looking at cami's kids heads and it looks like the buckling is polled and the doeling will need disbudded (the kids still need names so if anyone has any ideas feel free to post them, so far we have a Nala,sarabi,Luigi all from Disney shows). Here are some (ok at best) photos of cami's kids.


 

 doeling is above buckling below




Will see if I can get some help tomorrow to get good shots of all the kids (well as good of shots as you can of kids )

On a side note I may of found moonspots on my doe Bella lol it will be interesting to see if she has a kid with moonspots or not. Posting photo of what I think are the moonspots. On the inside of both back legs


----------



## SA Farm

Kiara and Kovu? (Lion King 2 in case you want to keep with the theme and assuming you haven’t already used them )


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@SAfarm  I have not used them yet, I've actually thought about that or Lilo and stitch even lol


----------



## MiniSilkys

they look almost like the little buck I lostlost. Except he was darker brown. I still haven't named any of my three girls. One is spoken for.


----------



## MiniSilkys

I have been present at all three of Belle 's kiddings.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

That's great! I'm really hiphopto be able to be there when Bella has her kids.

So I just had to milk Cami. Her udder was uneven (was uneven yesterday but on the opposite side) I decided to just take until I would have to bump kids had just fed before I milked her and I didn't milk all the way out (which I probably should of). I got over 1.5cups with no overnight fill. I will be starting milking in the am just to relieve some of the pressure for her. Her udder was huge (I saw kids nursing so I'm not worried about them not eating and that's why she was so big). I think once she starts being separated overnight I will get close to a quart which will be the most I've gotten at one milking ever last year she gave me close to 3 cups a milking


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

So as some of you may know I am going to my first show with Lillie,sarabi and two new does(jrs) on April 13th. I shave Lillie yesterday and sarabi got shaved and tattooed today... Sarabi was wonderful to shave (minus the super loose skin that you had to pinch and pull to get her smooth lol) neither she nor I liked tattooing...I will stick with having them tattooed for me by a lady that owns a goat dairy about a half hour from me lol
I know sarabi is not 100% smooth but that's the best I could do with her loose easily cut skin lol Idid go back over her after these photos were taken at the spots that looked choppy so they did get smoothed out some,she was just ready to be done by that point. I also know she is not 100% set up correctly but it gives a general idea of her conformation as of right now


----------



## MiniSilkys

Looking good!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Thank you! We just got home from picking up two LOVELY does from the good people at wingin it farms ! I now have three goats from them and love everyone of them! The newest girls are wings & Caprines lisianthas and wings & caprines foxy's Roxy. Photos are courtesy of wings and Caprines dairy goats

 This girl is lis^

 this is roxy already in love with these sweet girls


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Beautiful does! 

Who are they out of?


----------



## Southern by choice

Hope they are settling in well. 
It was fun to see you again.  


Green Acres Farm said:


> Beautiful does!
> 
> Who are they out of?


Lis is out of Clover and Seth
Roxy is out of Foxy and Seth 
Seth is out of Lucy X Isaac. I only have his baby pic.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@Southern by choice they are! Thank you. It was good seeing you both again as well.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Congrats on your new does!



Southern by choice said:


> Hope they are settling in well.
> It was fun to see you again.
> 
> Lis is out of Clover and Seth
> Roxy is out of Foxy and Seth
> Seth is out of Lucy X Isaac. I only have his baby pic.


Seth is handsome


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@misfitmorgan thank you!




 Lillie and sarabi


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Cami's doeling still needs named lol


----------



## misfitmorgan

Adella
Dory
Faline
Daisy
Bianca
Fauna
Merryweather
Purdy
Aurora
Briar Rose
Abigail
Cleo
Alice
Anita
Nala
Ariel
Audrey
Belle
Celia
Flora
Colette
Giselle
Kiara
Marian
There is a bunch of disney female names 

My favorites are Faline, Purdy, Briar Rose, and Colette.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Thank you! I was going through the list last night (at about 11 lol) and these are the ones I slimmed it down to although I do like Colette too


----------



## animalmom

Gigi, as in "Thank heaven for little girls".


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

I'll add it to my list thanks @animalmom


----------



## MiniSilkys

I haven't named any of my threes girls. lol.
This was the boy I lost.
   
His sister (2 weeks old)
 
The twin sisters (5 weeks)

Belle went into a kidding stall tonight.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@MiniSilkys aww they are so cute! Keep us updated on Belle!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Sat out in the grass with the goats and Luigi decided to sit next to me... literally. He then climbed into my lap. Sarabi was climbing my back and pawing at me because I wasn't pwttpet her too


----------



## MiniSilkys

Sorry, Belle kidded at 6 pm yesterday but I had homework and was not able to log on and post an update. She had twin bucks! Oh well, they are still so darn cute. Belle is so irritated with one of them. One sticks with her like glue but the other is so independent. He sleeps by himself in the corner. This morning she called and called to him but he would not come. He only comes when he is hungry.  she gets so mad.
Anyway time for pictures. They weighed 3.12 lbs.


The one with the black on his legs and around his eyes is the independent one.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Congrats @MiniSilkys they are cute!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Wish us luck tomorrow! It's our first show (lis and Roxy we're shown when they were itty bitty by their breeders )

Photo is just because and it is of Luigi sitting (quite literally) beside me


----------



## MiniSilkys

Good luck! He is a doll.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Under judge Gregory murphy 
sarabi placed 3rd(out of 7)
Roxy was placed 5th out of 9
Lis was 7th out of 9

Lillie was placed second in milkers under two, he almost gave reserve to her said the only reason he chose the two year old doe was her feet and legs were better/tighter but Lillie had the best udder (no recognition besides the judges opinion )in the line up for choosing the grand and reserve (out of 11)

Ring two was under Jackson Noble
Sarabi was placed FIRST in her age group (out of 6)
Lis and Roxy were 6th and 7th because they were over fleshed. (Out of 7)
Lillie was third place in her age group (out of twelve!)

I got to meet alot of great people all were super helpful! Saw a lot of beautiful goats.
I really enjoyed showing. I learned so much and the judges (especially Gregory murphy) were very informative as to why they chose who they did and why they were placed in that order. Photos to come (these photos are from my brothers phone and from a distance better photos to come)


----------



## MiniSilkys

Lillie! Sarabi! To you and the other does.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Thanks!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Lis as we were waiting for the judge to get finished checking tattoos on the winners of the previous class. I did not "tickle" her in this photo

 Lillie is below, again waiting for the judge to finish the previous class's tattoo check


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Some photos taken by a photographer at the show.


 

 

sarabi^


 

 

 lillie^

 roxy^

 lis


----------



## MiniSilkys

How old are Sarabi and Luigi now? Are you going to keep them?


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

They are 7 weeks (I'm pretty sure, they were born 2/22). Sarabi is retained Luigi already has a home lined up I'll really miss him though he is so sweet!


----------



## MiniSilkys

I know. One of mine has a home lined up. Then I have 4 more to go.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Ok @MiniSilkys I liked they are 8 weeks this Friday lol. I will be getting weights on the kids Saturday. Cami's buckling (new owner named him Tito) is just a hair shorter than sarabi his last weight (at a week old) was 8.3lbs.. . Cami's doeling we have decided to call Evangeline (Eva for short). My youngest brother (the one who helped me at the show) claimed dibs on her will also be trying to get good photos of Nala,Belle Cami and Eva this weekend lol. Nala is out of the doe I sold last year and my buck Charlie. I'm so happy I was able to get her!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Weighed the kids today 
Sarabi weighs 14.3lbs at 8weeks(tomorrow)
Tito weighs 10.5 at 2 weeks old(yesterday)
Eva weighs 8.5lbs at 2 weeks old

  she was just standing there 

 sarabi and Eva (my keepers )

 

 Tito ^ once you catch him he is super sweet


----------



## MiniSilkys

They all look good. Where was luigi?


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@MiniSilkys thanks, Luigi went to his new home his new owner absolutely loves him! I miss him but I know he is in a good home


----------



## MiniSilkys

Well, that is great to hear. With all the rain we have had this winter, it looks like the goats have either love or mites. I haven't seen any when checking but one of the kids has eggs in a couple spots in her fur. Never have had any trouble before.


----------



## CaramelKittey

Beautiful does and bucks! I’m sure your kids will have beautiful colors!

Happy kidding!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@MiniSilkys yeah I've heard it's going to be a bad yeah for lice and mites since the winter was so warm and rainy. You can try python dust or cylence. The dust I've used before and it's safe for kids, I just dumped some into a .clean old sock and patted them down with it.

@CaramelKittey thank you!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

lillie^ gave about .8lbs of milk this morning (weighed the bucket first then subtracted from final weight) she is 8 weeks fresh 

 Cami gave me just over 3 cups at 2 weeks fresh with a 12hour fill. Equivalent to 1.5lbs. I  have to say I much prefer milking her this year over last. Last year it was almost impossible to milk her when she was full, (udder was hard teats were small) this year so far is a dream(!) to milk.Nice teats (two finger length presqueeze when milking they stretch out to almost palm length!)her udder was so much softer this year! Definitely not the prettiest of udders but she milks lol
Question though, I thought that a 7 year old does udder doesn't change? That it was kind of a "you have what you have" situation.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Nice udder on Lillie! How many freshenings has she had?


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@Green Acres Farm thanks! This is her first freshening! When we took her to a show last Saturday the judge commented on how nice her udder was and said it was he best in her age group, she would of been first if her legs were straighter would of went grand had it been...


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Cami and Bella got haircuts today! Bella wasn't a fan of it but Cami did really well I noticed today that All of my does have a good bit of loose skin! Cami and Bella both you can pull up 2-3inches of loose skin

 

 

 

 

 Nala and sarabi decided to watch the older goats shenanigans with me


----------



## MiniSilkys

Yesterday was a sad day for Peanut. The day before I noticed her ligaments were beginning to soften. So late that night I went out to check her and she ran from me. My little rotten girl who always wants petting ran from me. I knew then that something was going on. So I finally got her into a stall. The next morning I went out to find a tiny dead doeling and another one hanging out of peanut but still in its bag. It was still warm so I broke it open but she had no heartbeat. Even today peanut just lays in the stall talking to the ground. When I drag her out and shut the door she just lays outside it. So I took the door off so she can at least get some light. I feel so sorry for her.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

So sorry for you and Peanut


----------



## MiniSilkys

@B&B Happy goatsgoats, thank you. She is having a hard time dealing with it. When she heard the others kids talking, she starts screaming her head off. But she doesn't want them near her because they don't smell right.


----------



## SA Farm

Aw, poor mama


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Sorry to peanut and you @MiniSilkys .sorry it took awhile for me to get back to you, my co-workers and I went on an 8mile hike yesterday. We did one of the harder hikes in SC took 5hours 45 mins


----------



## MiniSilkys

That sounds like a great time.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

It was, but also incredibly difficult lol. How's peanut?


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Got weights on the kids and some photos.
Sarabi(2/22/19) 17.3lbs
Tito (4/3/19) 15.7lbs
Evangeline 4/3/19) 12lbs
Nala (2/04/19) 11lbs. She grows so slow. She is nice and spunky(also loves to cuddle) looks healthy body feels like other kids (not skinny) going to be shaving her on the 17th) so excited to see her clipped down as I think I will really be able to see her

Really excited to see all the kids grow up/out. I think Eva (Evangeline)has the nicest GA of them (as of now at least I know they can and often do change as they get older)


 

Evangaline I thought she would forever be skiddish. Cami's kids are always so standoffish (surprising because I was there when she kidded both times and handled kids daily) last year when the kids hit 5weeks old they suddenly became friendly this year it was when they were a month old lol.

 

 Nala super sweet doeling that has her mother's personality  super sweet and easy to teach! Loving her brisket (as of now)


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

So cami's buckling finally figured out I wasn't going to eat him lol it was all I could do to keep him from chewing a hole in my shirt .

 

 



 sarabi isn't so little anymore that is her mom Lillie behind her...

 don't mind her stance in the shaved photo that's just how she stopped. Will try to get better pics and fix the shave when I have help that being said look at the color difference!

 Bella's second freshening udder coming in. She is due between June 16th &22nd


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Felt Bella's kid(s) move! Can't wait to see it/them, they will be her 2f and Fox's first kids

We are also adding some new goats to the herd on Wednesday! FF yearling doe with twin doelings (born today) and an unrelated buckling (3 months old)!


----------



## MiniSilkys

They also look so great! If I shaved my goats they would be black! The cream colored ones have three different colors. Cream outside, then brown, then black closer to the skin. Peanut is doing great, although she turned into a kid again. Drinks from her mom every night and she is over 1 year old. So weird. I think her kids being so small and dying had something to do with her sickness around 2 months before giving birth. But everyone is doing great now. The little one I am bottle feeding does not seem to be growing. The twin boys are 5 weeks old, she is 8 weeks old and they are almost twice her size.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Lol about peanut I guess she will take what she can definitely possible about the kids and sickness. Is the bottle baby gaining weight ok?
I have a doeling (Nala who I brought back to the farm after her mom was sold) who was born 2/4/19 and my twins born 4/3/19 are bigger than she is, she is just from slower maturing lines.

Some not so great pics of my new goats!

 this doeling still needs a name, my brother has claimed and name her sister lol

 this is pheobe sister to above doeling

 yearling FF "freesia"


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Gypsy moon db belleau wood 

 

we are calling her Blue as we already have a Bella she reminds me SO much of aameerah I love it! So sweet with a personality of wanting to please and constantly wanting to be with you. She is also a yearling (dry)


----------



## MiniSilkys

That first one is so pretty. I haven't weighed her in a while. I will try to tomorrow. How much did you give for them? One of my oldest doelings goes to get new home tomorrow.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

My new buckling still needs a name


----------



## MiniSilkys

The 11 week old doe that I sold yesterday is getting along great with the lady's two other goats. She follows the doe around everywhere.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Freesia 13 days fresh 12 hour fill, I forgot to get a pic from the rear 



Bella is getting big! So excited to see these kids 

cami's buckling (below) goes to his new home in the next week or so. He has gotten so friendly over the last few weeks(was one you had to chase down to pet and as you can see in the pic that's no longer the case ) no I didn't have anything on my finger and he was not bottle fed, he was jealous because I wasn't petting him (only have two hands unfortunately that doesn't work when you have 6+goats wanting rubbed on lol


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

9 days and counting until Bella's first due date! So excited!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

I'm thinking twins and feeling like she will have at least one buck if not both being bucks... just a hunch, hopefully it's a wrong hunch lol

 j


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Bella is stretching alot today! Day 145 is Saturday!
She is one of my most social goats, always in your pocket when I got home from work she came up got some scratches then turned and went to her kiddie pool to lay down(no water in it). My other doe Cami has become super protective of her, to the point of chasing other goats away(no aggression towards people don't worry lol) she is also rubbing on Bella ALOT


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Still no kids yet ☹️


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Bella had buck/doe twins this morning! Doeling is gold and white buckling buckskin with roaning


----------



## SA Farm

Congrats on the babies!They’re both gorgeous


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Thanks!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

I think both *may* have a moonspot. If it is a moonspot it's silver. I will take pics when I have someone to keep them sort of still


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

So since my last post I've been able to have them hold still enough to see what I thought were moonspots are just white spots, which I'm ok with lol.
I am keeping both of these kids out of Bella and fox. They are tentatively named Rapunzel  and ryder


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

sarabi on 6/30/19.  D.O.B 2/22/19

 

 Eva on 6/30/19. Born 4/3/19


----------



## MiniSilkys

I know! That's how it is with my goats but also throw in a few spoiled chickens.


Sweet horizon Nigerians said:


> Freesia 13 days fresh 12 hour fill, I forgot to get a pic from the rear View attachment 62504
> Bella is getting big! So excited to see these kids View attachment 62505cami's buckling (below) goes to his new home in the next week or so. He has gotten so friendly over the last few weeks(was one you had to chase down to pet and as you can see in the pic that's no longer the case ) no I didn't have anything on my finger and he was not bottle fed, he was jealous because I wasn't petting him (only have two hands unfortunately that doesn't work when you have 6+goats wanting rubbed on lolView attachment 62506


----------



## MiniSilkys

Sweet horizon Nigerians said:


> Bella had buck/doe twins this morning! Doeling is gold and white buckling buckskin with roaningView attachment 63468


Congratulations! They are so cute!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Just some photos while I was out in the pasture. Trying to get some photos from the rear of my 2019 kids ....I think I need help these are half sisters (same sire)

 

 Nala ^ she is such a tiny girl. Will be waiting until closer to two years old before breeding if breeding at all.

 this is eva^ with her mother in the background


 this is Gypsy moon db freesia and her doeling. She was enjoying a nice breeze as evident by her pretty face


 sarabi is not to old to cuddle with her mom


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Wings & Caprines Charlie wyatt who is the sire to Eva,sarabi and nala.
He was not set up this is just him eating some leaves lol


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Some updated photos of Eva and sarabi, loving how hey are maturing! They were not set up in either of these photos just out and about


 This was right as she was starting her full body shake 

 she is getting big! 

 Her mom still lets her nurse lol (all the above photos are Eva and her mom cami)

 sarabi❤️ It is amazing to see how the genetics shape the goat and make half siblings so different. Sarabi is a thicker boned doeling with (what I think) is pretty nice body capacity at 7 months (d.o.b. 2/22/19 as to where Eva (again in my opinion) has more length and not quite as much depth at this time (she was born 4/3/19)

 

They are going to be shown on oct 12th so I will try to have someone get good pics of them when they are set up! Wish us luck lol 
Sarabi’s Second show and eva’s First. Also planning on bringing lis, nala and rapunzel


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Really liking those two doelings!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

We went to the show with Eva and sarabi! We were supposed to bring a few more but one doe jumped off a log this morning and had a slight limp (did feel her over) so I scratched her and had my mom check on her and she wasn’t limping at 1.
Rapunzel absolutely refuses to walk on a lead so she was scratched as well and I didn’t have any help to walk nala as my brother was sick.

Anyhow! Eva places 3rd under judge Jackson noble in ring 1 and 2nd under judge rusty repp in ring 2! Sarabi didn’t place not sure if it would of been different if I had shown her or not. She was shown by 2 strange people (as in she didn’t know them and I met them this morning)


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

These are some photos of sarabi that were posted by another at the show. Unfortunately I didn’t have time to get this lady’s name that showed her for me in round one but I am oh so grateful to her! I would of had to scratch one of my doelings if I hadn’t had help from “strangers” as both were in the same class.
There were a lot of excellent goats at this show! Very happy to of shown along side them


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Eva(left) sarabi (right)

 sarabi

 sarabi on the move
All photos were taken by a photographer at the show so I am just taking(with permission) what I can and am so grateful! Not sure what all she got of my 2 as she is still working on more photos but am so grateful


----------



## MiniSilkys

They are both looking so great! Do you remember me telling how my Peanut had two stillborn doelings earlier this year and took it pretty hard? Then she started nursing from her mama. Well she was still nursing from her yesterday. Lol. It is so weird. She is over a year old. Anyway I had bred her again and she had triplets about 30 minutes ago! I was there this time. I helped clear their noses and mouths. The last one was in a hurry and came out trying to eat.lol. She had two doe's and a buck in between. I will get pictures tomorrow. The second doe has a white stripe down one side. I am so happy. I started the year with everyone having twins, losing three along the way and now I have gotten the two girls and boy I lost back. It was Peanut's mama who lost the boy.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Congratulations  on the triplets and a successful  kidding


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@MiniSilkys yay!! Congrats! 

Got some goats bred this month
Did repeat breedings of wings & caprines Charlie Wyatt over sgm duchess Camilla and mh5t pt Lillie both bred today (10/27/19) and due 3/20/20 if they took. Cami is the dam to Eva and Lillie is the dam to sarabi

Charlie was also used over gypsy moon dB belleau wood on 10/13/19 due 3/20/20 

Sweet horizon’s sarabi was exposed to sweet horizon’s fn Ryder but he was a bit to short to reach her


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Posting photos of my buckling born 6/19/19 out of Rosasharn eg belladonna and Rosasharn ws Fox News *b

8/13/19

10/1/19😍


----------



## MiniSilkys

He is pretty. I will post some updated pictures of my 2019 bucks and some pictures of the triplets too.


----------



## MiniSilkys

My triplets.

My 7 month old twin bucks.

Dixie is so nosy.


----------



## rachels.haven

That buckling is gorgeous. His grandsire, Roasharn PLW Will Shakespeare is a stunning (giant) buck. I'm not surprised that buckling is such a looker.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

rachels.haven said:


> That buckling is gorgeous. His grandsire, Roasharn PLW Will Shakespeare is a stunning (giant) buck. I'm not surprised that buckling is such a looker.



Thank you!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Hey everyone! It’s been awhile since I have been on. Sorry!
I just went out and did hooves on everyone and checked famcha’s everyone looked really good except for rapunzel as she was starting to get pale so I went ahead and wormed her.

I have some exciting news! Lillie took to her breeding by Charlie on 10/27 so she is 3/20/20 and is getting large! Her udder is coming in beautifully! So excited to see her 2nd freshening udder


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Comparison from her pre kidding udder last year vs this year



Had my 10year old nephew take some pics of Eva today, really liking what I’m seeing so far, please let me know your opinion on her(yes I know she was on a dog lead and not a show lead and that the background isn’t the best and the angles are kinda wonky lol)
Her d.o.b. Is April 4th 2019






Also excited to announce that I am bringing in a buckling from lil Carolina kids! He is out of lil Carolina kids Bri hope and old mountain farm Larsen Quinn!
(Photos courtesy of lil Carolina kids)









his granddam 😍

Larsen’s dam


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Felt Lillie’s kid(s) move today! I think she has twins again, I felt one low on the left side(was definitely not her rumen) and one higher on the right so I’m really hoping twins and not one large kid.
Took a pic of her udder today and some of her this past Sunday


----------



## MiniSilkys

Lillie: mama I'm all wet! 👩‍💻for twin girls.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

MiniSilkys said:


> Lillie: mama I'm all wet! 👩‍💻for twin girls.


Lol she (and all of my goats actually) doesn’t seem to mind the rain to much(we have had a ton of it) 
Thanks!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Got our buckling “mishka” home about 8pm last night!
His breeder and I are thinking he is going to change colors. He is silver from neck to mid back under his black and is black from mid back-back lol


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Sweet horizon Nigerians said:


> Got our buckling “mishka” home about 8pm last night!
> His breeder and I are thinking he is going to change colors. He is silver from neck to mid back under his black and is black from mid back-back lolView attachment 70323View attachment 70324


Very cute!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Sweet horizon Nigerians said:


> Felt Lillie’s kid(s) move today! I think she has twins again, I felt one low on the left side(was definitely not her rumen) and one higher on the right so I’m really hoping twins and not one large kid.
> Took a pic of her udder today and some of her this past Sunday View attachment 70174View attachment 70175View attachment 70176


A woman came to buy a goat from us about a week ago.  Her one doe was a FF.  The vet told her she was having 5kids!!  This lady was soooo excited!!  Turned out to be one big kid!  A buck to boot!  I don’t know about you, but I’d be looking for a new Vet!


----------



## rachels.haven

Sweet horizon Nigerians said:


> Got our buckling “mishka” home about 8pm last night!
> His breeder and I are thinking he is going to change colors. He is silver from neck to mid back under his black and is black from mid back-back lol



Sweet! Color change can be fun...although they seem to be sneaky. Is he registered yet or will you hold off until he has more time to finish changing?


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Thanks @Duckfarmerpa1 ! Yes i think I would find a new one as well or maybe take it with a grain of salt lol!

@rachels.haven its definitely exciting waiting to see what he ends up color wise. I got some pics today to show what’s underneath. I am holding off on registering and his breeder agrees with me holding off until we see.

I found out yesterday that Larson’s dam was a FF in the pic! Look at that udder!!(Pamela Jean)


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

He is not a fan of being held onto yet I am holding his collar not his hair😂 
Ps he dumped his bowl😂


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Beautiful!  My new buckling shave similar colorings with the silvery tones...I just love it!  Can’t decide if I’m going to keep one as a buck...they are pretty big!   The first one, is 17lbs, and he’s 5wks...  Mom is a big ND and Planer goat mix...


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Beautiful!  My new buckling shave similar colorings with the silvery tones...I just love it!  Can’t decide if I’m going to keep one as a buck...they are pretty big!   The first one, is 17lbs, and he’s 5wks...  Mom is a big ND and Planer goat mix...View attachment 70335View attachment 70336View attachment 70337View attachment 70338View attachment 70339View attachment 70340View attachment 70341


He is handsome! Love his ears! He is a big boy!

I’ve spoken to a few other breeders I know and they told me that they have that color all the time and they usually stay black so I will be sending his papers in! 😁


----------



## OneFineAcre

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Beautiful!  My new buckling shave similar colorings with the silvery tones...I just love it!  Can’t decide if I’m going to keep one as a buck...they are pretty big!   The first one, is 17lbs, and he’s 5wks...  Mom is a big ND and Planer goat mix...View attachment 70335View attachment 70336View attachment 70337View attachment 70338View attachment 70339View attachment 70340View attachment 70341



His color pattern is "agouti"


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Thanks @OneFineAcre i learn something new every day!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Sweet horizon Nigerians said:


> Thanks @OneFineAcre i learn something new every day!



I think a "roan" has white hair interspersed among dark hair and and with an "agouti" each hair follicle is white and dark colored..  I think that's how it is.


Roan is usually associated with horses and cows.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

OneFineAcre said:


> I think a "roan" has white hair interspersed among dark hair and and with an "agouti" each hair follicle is white and dark colored..  I think that's how it is.
> 
> 
> Roan is usually associated with horses and cows.


Thank you, I know in horses the roan is like you said white hair interspaced with dark hair, I don’t know anything about “agouti” except what I’m learning from you! Thanks!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

OneFineAcre said:


> His color pattern is "agouti"


Ok...what does that mean?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Ok...what does that mean?



Agouti is a type of fur coloration in which each hair displays two or more bands of pigmentation. As a result, the overall appearance of agouti fur is usually gray or dull brown, although dull *yellow* is also possible. 

Roan is a horse coat color pattern characterized by an even mixture of colored and white hairs on the body, while the head and "points"—lower legs, mane and tail—are mostly solid-colored. Horses with roan coats have white hairs evenly intermingled throughout any other color.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Ok, another question, I have this one kid, ND...her coat is solid white, but thick like a Siberian husky’s.  Her mom’s is not that way at all.  Didn’t see the buck.  Is there a specific name for that?  Is this just her winter coat?


----------



## MiniSilkys

@OneFineAcre My cream color goats have cream color on the outside, then brown, then black on the underneath pall on the same hair. What is that? I will get a picture tomorrow to show.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Hopefully having baby goats in 12 days! Last year she went exactly 145 days so it will be interesting to see if she does this year as well






these photos were taken yesterday evening (3/7/20)

blue was enjoying the sunshine yesterday (first time in about a week that was nice out😂)


Yes piper is supposed to be white😂 unfortunately white dog+ rain +red clay= an orange dog
She was enjoying the sunshine as well


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Photos from tonight 10 days away! This Saturday I will clean up her “kidding” clip


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

What does cleaning up her kidding cup mean?  How do you do it?  My does still have some yucky red discharge on their tails, but it’s been ttioooo cold to be giving sponge bathes...maybe soon?


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@Duckfarmerpa1 hey! So the “kidding clip” is where you shave the back of the back legs,udder and do a show tail.

I’m not sure if you would want to do that since it’s cold there or not. This photo shows it done already(does need cleaned up).



I’ll do this to another doe this sat/sun(weather permitting) so there will be a before/after side by side to show a little better what I mean.
Basically your taking all the hair on the inner thighs,on the udder, and I like to go up over her ligs when I do her tail.

This next photo the first pic was taken last year the other was a few weeks ago. You can see in the first one how it’s shorter and smoother looking on the inside of the legs and how I went farther onto the legs themselves


Hopefully that made I bit of sense...


----------



## MiniSilkys

@Sweet horizon Nigerians It looks like my 8 month old Bert bred my little Dixie before I sold him Christmas Eve. She is developing a puffy udder. She is small only 15 inches. Please pray that everything goes ok for her. I don't want to lose her. She is my little sweetheart. The best thing in her favor was that he was only 17 inches, maybe? I am so worried.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Sweet horizon Nigerians said:


> @Duckfarmerpa1 hey! So the “kidding clip” is where you shave the back of the back legs,udder and do a show tail.
> 
> I’m not sure if you would want to do that since it’s cold there or not. This photo shows it done already(does need cleaned up).
> View attachment 70794
> I’ll do this to another doe this sat/sun(weather permitting) so there will be a before/after side by side to show a little better what I mean.
> Basically your taking all the hair on the inner thighs,on the udder, and I like to go up over her ligs when I do her tail.
> 
> This next photo the first pic was taken last year the other was a few weeks ago. You can see in the first one how it’s shorter and smoother looking on the inside of the legs and how I went farther onto the legs themselvesView attachment 70795
> Hopefully that made I bit of sense...


It looks good!!  It would be really nice to do, as you know how messy they ar3 for quite awhile after kidding, but, I think you’re right abou5 the cold.  My girls’ tails are still yucky...I was just wondering as I milked them the other day if I could wash those up when it gets warm?  I’m sure they would not love that....ugh


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

MiniSilkys said:


> @Sweet horizon Nigerians It looks like my 8 month old Bert bred my little Dixie before I sold him Christmas Eve. She is developing a puffy udder. She is small only 15 inches. Please pray that everything goes ok for her. I don't want to lose her. She is my little sweetheart. The best thing in her favor was that he was only 17 inches, maybe? I am so worried.


How old is Dixie?  Chris wants to breed some of my doelings this fall..late fall..but I can’t convince him it’s not a good idea.  We have a friend who said it’d be fine.  I’ll pray for Dixie too...


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@MiniSilkys how old is Dixie? Unfortunately with very still being young that’s not his max height.
That being said I’ve heard of many does kidding at 7 months with little to no issues. 
In my experience ff start getting a puffy udder around 2-2.5months bred if at all possible try to be there for her kidding Incase she needs help. I will be praying for a smooth safe delivery.

@Duckfarmerpa1 i would imagine you could probably use warm water and sponge their tails clean, maybe can even get an old brush(think like a horse brush with stiff bristles) and brush it out before trying the water.
You could probably even use wipes (like baby wipes or pet wipes) when were the does born that your husband wants to breed?
Generally people say (for Nigerians atleast) 7 months and 40lbs minimum, I personally have does born in February of last year and April of last year that I will more than likely breed this summer/fall as they are of nice size and have nice width between pin bones.  Each of these doelings are almost the size of their moms and almost as wide through the pins


----------



## MiniSilkys

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> How old is Dixie?  Chris wants to breed some of my doelings this fall..late fall..but I can’t convince him it’s not a good idea.  We have a friend who said it’d be fine.  I’ll pray for Dixie too...


Thank you. she is 1 next week. Isabelle have birth last year the day after she turned 1 to healthy twin girls. If they are as close to their expected adult size then everything is fine. All my does are 18 inches and under. My herd buck is 20 inches. One of his 2019 buckling bred Dixie. But at least he was the smallest. Dixie was a bottle baby because she was abandoned by her mama because her twin brother died. I always try to wait until my does are 10 months old to breed but I had not planned to breed Dixie but I do miss bert. He was so cute.


----------



## MiniSilkys

Sweet horizon Nigerians said:


> @MiniSilkys how old is Dixie? Unfortunately with very still being young that’s not his max height.
> That being said I’ve heard of many does kidding at 7 months with little to no issues.
> In my experience ff start getting a puffy udder around 2-2.5months bred if at all possible try to be there for her kidding Incase she needs help. I will be praying for a smooth safe delivery.
> 
> @Duckfarmerpa1 i would imagine you could probably use warm water and sponge their tails clean, maybe can even get an old brush(think like a horse brush with stiff bristles) and brush it out before trying the water.
> You could probably even use wipes (like baby wipes or pet wipes) when were the does born that your husband wants to breed?
> Generally people say (for Nigerians atleast) 7 months and 40lbs minimum, I personally have does born in February of last year and April of last year that I will more than likely breed this summer/fall as they are of nice size and have nice width between pin bones.  Each of these doelings are almost the size of their moms and almost as wide through the pins


@Sweet horizon Nigerians Dixie is 1 year best week. I wasn't planning on breeding her. I usually wait until they are 10-12 months first. But the bucks have other plans. I didn't want to breed her until next year to see if she would grow more. I always try to be there as much as possible. As for Bert's height, his Sire is 20 inches and dam is 18 inches.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

When Willy was born, we thought...that’s it, he’s our buck...because he’s such a looker!!  But, he’s way too big now...plus, I’ve very very attached to this guy and made him a wether.  We’ve decided not to have any bucks.  We had a bad experience last fall...he was wayyyy too rough for me to handle.  So, we found a farm, very very nice place.  Lots of bucks.  I think we might go there in the fall.  We have to go and really check it out for sure...size, color, background.  I already know they check out healthy.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

The biggest thing I personally would be concerned with is cae and Johnes.
Then pedigree(if you have registered goats


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Here’s some before/after of Lillie’s kidding clip.
I’m trying it a bit different this year since it is a good bit warmer now than when she kidded last year.
I usually do not do that much on the legs, usually just the backs but I figured why not? Lol






I separated her today as she is being a total jerk to everyone else. She doesn’t want any goat near her including doeling from last year

Excuse the choppy-ness of where the long hair meets the short, she was filthy lol


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

lillie illie tonight! She is so wide/low. I think she is carrying them lower this kidding


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

So I went out with Lillie this morning, checked her ligs still easily felt stayed out there with her for about 20 mins just living on her (which she actually wanted she is not usually a super lovey goat) I believe she is positioning her kids!
She was doing a lot of stretching and arching(think of how bucks pee on their faces that’s how she would arch) she stretched three times and did the arch probably 6 times!
I checked her ligs again before I left her and they were noticeably softer


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

She has pawed a “nest”.
She still has her ligs but hopefully having kids in the next few days!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Lillie was pawing a different “nest” tonight😂 I can’t wait until her kid(s) come!


----------



## MiniSilkys

Do you have any goats with horns? I have been thinking about getting some hanging hay bags but wonder about horns. All of mine have horns, just can't stand the thought of burning their little heads. What kind of hay is that in there? I used to buy Bermuda from my local farm store but it was always so tan and dusty to me. This winter I bought hay about 1 1/2 away but it was nice and green but not as green as yours.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

I do not have any with horns. I definitely would not get a hay net with all the little holes in it. I almost lost a goat to one of them (managed to get a leg and head in a small hole, how I have no idea lol)

The hay is alfalfa from tsc as that’s the only alfalfa anywhere near me.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Update on Lillie!
Her ligs are “sinking” and softening really well! She is definitely getting clingy to me 😁


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

You can really tell where Lillie’s udder is starting to fill in this side by side photo!







she seems like she is getting bigger! All photos above were taken today (3/18)
Photo below was taken 3/15


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Her udder is filling nicely!




Her ligs are still getting softer as the time goes by. Her due date is tomorrow! Unless she follows my boss’s son lol he was due 10 days ago and she had him today! So happy about that!
Lillie had her kids last year early morning so we shall see when she decides to have them. I work tomorrow and Saturday but my brother will be checking on her regularly for me


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Oh I forgot to tell you all about my dream about Lillie!
In my dream she had 2 kids out in the pasture(I have her in the barn now) both looked buckskin at first glance but as you got closer they were gold, she was still in labor as I got out to the pasture. Once I got there I went to pick a kid up to see if it was a buck or doe I lifted the tail.... then woke up......

Last time I had a dream about one of my does it was for ameerah and she ended up having what I dreamt. 2 kids one black and white and one tan 😂


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Just came in from checking on Lillie, still no kids... can barely find her ligs hasn’t dropped (atleast not a ton the kid(s) are definitely lower)
She let me walk up to her while she was laying down (which never happens) and is constantly wanting pet

this photo(above) is from this morning.
Photo below is from last night

photo bwlow this is what my brother sent yesterday saying”she’s laying down and won’t get up”


----------



## rachels.haven

Come on, Lillie!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Looking good, should have kids on the ground soon


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

@MiniSilkys ...I have two goats with horns.  I had my kids debudded by the vet...half didn’t work, now I have to redo them...ugh.  I did the one we sold.  It was awful for me...but, in my life, I feel I need it done.  I can’t risk getting hurt with all my health issues.  Plus, just in Jan, when we got new goats, we were trimming hooves, and I got horned in the eye...bad!!  Had to see the dr, and use ointment for two weeks, but I was very lucky...could’ve lost the eye!  I also have tons of bruises on my lower thighs.  I know the horns are great for grabbing ahold of the goats...but, I put collars around my tricky goats.  That’s working great...plus I’m working on leash training.  I’m not sure how humid it is in Tennessee, but we put our hay in 5 gallon buckets with 4” -5” holes drilled in the sides.  They work great.  The two goats with horns...I’m planning to band their horns as soon as it’s a little warmer.  You use castrating bands...file a ridge as low as you can on the horn.  Soak the band in warm water so it stretches easily.  Role it down on the ridge.  The goat does ok until it’s about to fall off, then it gets sore...gives them a head ache...the heat helps them dry up faster.  Most times the goat horns come off with good success, some times you might need to do a horn a second time.  We did a ton of research, but also talked to a man, who bought a goat from us, and he did it many times on goats.  He never had issues other than doing it twice on some horns.  I know some really like the look of the horns better, etc...but I need to choose safety.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Well still no kids, still has ligs, udder the same size as this morning and she hasn’t dropped yet😂


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Still no kids... ligs are BARELY therefingers crossed for a safe delivery of healthy kids hopefully today! If not let it be tomorrow when I’m off work😂
She is at day 146 and seeming quite miserable.
On the plus side I know her kid(s) are still good in there as I saw one kicking and pushin on her belly lol


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Still no kids... ahh


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Sitting out here with her now(2nd check of the morning), I can NOT feel her ligs but to me it doesn’t look like she has dropped(?) there is no discharge for her and she is acting normal...
Is it possible for her to not appear to drop IF she has a lot of kids in there?






her leg was farther back in the photo from today🤦‍♀️ I didn’t realize it until I put the photos side by side lol


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

If she kids today it will be on the coolest day from last week and this coming week...yesterday’s high (along with most of the week) was 80*+... today’s high is 57 and rainy


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

So it is looking like she will kid today!  You can tell where she “lost” her ligs just by looking(photo included) she is Super needy(if I’m not petting her she is screaming) and SUPER talkative


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

She had quads! First set born here, unfortunately one doeling was doa so the count is 2 bucks one doe.
Get this 2 buckskins(the bucks) and 2 red (does)
Photos to come!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats!!  Sorry about losing one.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Awesome ...congratulations  on the quads, (sorry about losing one of the kids )


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Thanks! One of the little buckling is shivering and his temp is only 99.7 I’ve asked a few of my goat raising friend on what to do besides bringing him in and setting him on a heating pad. He seems healthy otherwise!

On a side note, I think Bella is definitely bred(haven’t had a chance to pull blood and ship it off to be sure) her udder is looking a bit larger(I had to shave her “kidding clip” to actually be able to see it lol.) she is close to the size Lillie was now and she isn’t due until april😂


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Handsome little man!
How weird is it that Lillie had two buckskins and two gold kids?! Lol in my dream the two started out buckskin then went gold😂


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Little guys temp went to 101.5 and he was a HUNGRY little guy so out to his mom he went! We are keeping an eye on all 3 to make sure they stay warm

buck

buck


Doe


----------



## animalmom

Congrats!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

All 3 are doing well! Tried getting some half way decent pics of them today...


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Look how pretty her eyes are!


----------



## animalmom

That gold one is going to be a handful!  Just has the look.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Lol, my thoughts exactly...little devil


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

She’s definitely a talker but oh so sweet! All three of them come running up to us😂
I’m hoping they won’t be to much of a handful lol


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Bella loves this litter of kids too! First pic of the collage is of Lillie’s 2019kids then pic of the kids from this year😂


----------



## MiniSilkys

Congratulations on some great looking kids. I can sometimes feel Dixie 's kid pushing against her side when I can catch the little devil. She has always been such a baby now she wants nothing to do with me unless I have food. How pregnancy changes them, wow. Isabel never wanted anything to do with me until she started showing an udder last year. Then she wanted petting and had been that way ever since. are you going to have any trouble selling them this year, with all of this social distancing? My diploma will have to be mailed to me. I won't go to my graduation even if they have one. My grandmother is 80 with breathing problems, so no chances taken. Congrats again.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Thank you! It’s really weird, when Lillie was pregnant with them I only felt them move a handful of times maybe because she was full to capacity? Lol
Yeah Lillie used to be really stand offish but isn't to bad now.
I actually got a deposit on Lillie’s doeling yesterday (pick up end of May) someone on one of the fb pages put a post in a goat group I’m in asking for some local people with doelings for sale.
I haven’t posted anything anywhere right now but will be shortly lol

Milked Lillie for the first time with the simple pulse milker this morning. Excuse the “gunk” in the photos


10 days fresh with a 12 hour fill

10 days fresh 12 hour fill

after milking, I feel I could of gotten more but she seemed a bit sore after the first time with the milker 

after


----------



## rachels.haven

Wow, nice teats pointed in the right direction for once. Usually with nigerians they seem to want to point out to the side and you get milk down your sleeve milking. Very nice!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Was just admiring  those teats myself....  way to go Lilly !


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Thank you! So excited to see her doeling from last year freshen! Trying to decide on when I want a bunch of first fresheners lol (I have 4 that I’m wanting to breed that haven’t kidded before) do I want fall/early winter kids or wait for spring kids...hmm... lol


----------



## MiniSilkys

How was it, using the ez milker? Was it fast?


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

I didn’t use the easy milker, I used a simple pulse machine. It’s a pain in the butt to hook up the hoses to the machine(just needs “broken in”) and she squatted so I had to hold the inflations but yes it was fast. Took from hook up to done about 6 mins with about 5 mins of cleaning the inflations and hose as I didn’t really know what I was doing (could of gotten a bit more I think but she was acting a bit sore and it did cause her teats to swell a bit so I didn’t) she gave 1.5 cups but definitely still had some in there as hand milking it was just coming lol


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I have a simple pulse milker and I love, love, love it.  It does take a bit of getting used to, but once you're comfortable with it it'll become second nature to you.  I usually finish off the does with just a couple seconds of hand milking at the end.  As the does become more accustomed to it they seem to milk out more thoroughly.  If your doe is getting sore teats have you checked the pressure?  Around 11 lbs works well for my gals.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

I have a feeling I’m really going to enjoy it, especially with ff does.
The instructions had said to set it at 12hg but I will definitely be trying it lower next time
Thank you! @frustratedearthmother 

I hope everyone is staying safe and healthy!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Some photos of the kids


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Very nice pictures !    Of course  the kids are adorable ....


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Some of the girls^

lillie and her kids

piper being piper lol


----------



## animalmom

Lillie isn't too proud of her kids now, is she?  Bet she keeps a keen eye on them.  You are blessed.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Not at all😂 she does keep a pretty good eye on them and her doeling from last year😂 she definitely loves her kids
I am very blessed


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Life kinda got crazy so I haven’t milked Lillie since she was 10 days fresh. She is now 4 weeks fresh and her milk has doubled. At 10 days she gave 1.5cups with a 12 hour fill today she gave 3 cups with a 12 hour fill


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Oh and on a side note what I thought was bruising is just coloring on her udder😂


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Photos of my 2019 kids taken today (4/20/20) give me thoughts on them please






Eva^







Sarabi^







Nala


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Crud I just notice that “nala’s Front view is a pic of sarabi’s😂 here is a pic of her


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

So I milked Lillie this morning a little differently than I had been and got an extra half cup! So 3.5 cups this morning!
She withholds a good bit of milk everytime so today I used the simple pulse until she stopped milking then took it off (after turning it off of course) massaged/bumped let her stay and eat without being touched for a few mins then used the machine again next time she stopped milking I went back to massaging/bumping let stay and eat then handmilked an extra half cup!

I know she had more because as soon as her kids started nursing they didn’t even have to bump her🤦‍♀️ Lol


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Bella is due in 16 days! (Day 145 is May 8th) any guesses on how many? Her first kidding she had a single(before I got her) second kissing buck/doe twins and this will be her 3rd






All photos taken 4/21/20


----------



## lalabugs

I'll guess triplet does.


----------



## rachels.haven

Twins. Sex is anyone's guess. Maybe does. Or small bucks, or a mix.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

I would love triplet does or twins with one of each BUT as long as everyone is healthy🤷‍♀️ Lol
I am so excited! I can’t wait


----------



## rachels.haven

THINK PINK!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

I miss kidding season!!  We put our buck with our doe..we saw them’together’ once and a half...so, I have it marked on the calendar....im jealous of the weather you’ll have for the kidding!!  We are definitely waiting to breed in the fall much later than September!!  Probably November?  We wanted our buck with a doe now, just to see?Plus, it could perhaps take pressure off Busty, my main dairy goat in the fall...  good luck on the next kidding!!  More and more pictures please!!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@Duckfarmerpa1 it will be here before you know it😂
Just to see if they would breed?
Yeah I imagine your weather is MUCH worse than ours in winter lol I used to live in south jersey and we actually got snow down here we are lucky to get a dusting...
Thank you! I’ll post pics as I get them.

Lillie’s kids all have homes lined up. The boys are going to go as wethers to a lady that has 2 other wethers.
All the kids will be living within 30-45mins from me😁







Lillie’s kids^



Mishka (lil Carolina kids Bri hope X old mountain farm larsen Quinn)


Some of the girls this morning


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

@Sweet horizon Nigerians ...we were going to stud our one doe out..but the breeder said she never did it in the spring, and actually had to ask a friend if it would work.  We wanted to breed this doe right away to take the milking stress off my Busty.  So, we ended up buying a buck...he’s quite the stud!  Polled and blue eyes!!  Very friendly and no stink!  Maybe it’s because it’s spring?  He’s one, and proven.  Good stats..two does and one buckling.  I’ll take that!  So, anyways, we put them together, just to see if the lady was right that he might not be interested because it wasn’t the right time of year.  We had read up on it...having to put them both in dark light for several weeks...for up to 16 hours a day, to trick their bodies, etc.  But, both of them were very interested...she did her flirt, shook her tail, did a pee, the whole thing...he mounted her twice...so, here’s hoping for some Fall kids?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

It


Sweet horizon Nigerians said:


> @Duckfarmerpa1 it will be here before you know it😂
> Just to see if they would breed?
> Yeah I imagine your weather is MUCH worse than ours in winter lol I used to live in south jersey and we actually got snow down here we are lucky to get a dusting...
> Thank you! I’ll post pics as I get them.
> 
> Lillie’s kids all have homes lined up. The boys are going to go as wethers to a lady that has 2 other wethers.
> All the kids will be living within 30-45mins from me😁View attachment 72848View attachment 72850View attachment 72851
> Lillie’s kids^
> View attachment 72852
> Mishka (lil Carolina kids Bri hope X old mountain farm larsen Quinn)View attachment 72853
> Some of the girls this morning


s sooo lush and green there..I’m soo jealous, our vet just said we have to keep my goats locked up for most of the days..until things dry up.....ugh


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@Duckfarmerpa1 is it rainy up there? You have Nigerian dwarf goats? If so they breed year round. Usually coming in heat every 17-22 days, that being said they definitely don’t do “hard”( super obvious ) heats in the summer months.

That pic your new buck? He’s handsome 

My buck is now 2 and right now doesn’t have any stink to him, last fall/winter he did have a smell but it wasn’t as strong as I’ve heard of it being. That being said I was told as they get older it gets worse lol



 
Pic of my cat George just because lol


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

So I had another of my weird goat dreams about Bella this time.
I’m my dream Bella,cami, and Eva were all in the barn I’m kidding stalls. I had checked on them early morning no signs of imminent labor cami had both logs, Eva had one easily found and Bella was like cami, I got home from work and looked through the window before going in and saw Bella with a bubble and foot hanging out I walked in and there was one kid lying outside the pen (white with a black head) and 7 more inside for a total of 8 kids (excluding the one she was currently having) in my dream she didn’t progress as she should of with this last one so I went in and helped her. I don’t know the genders about the rest but this one was a buckling(GRAPHIC DETAILS AHEAD)
He was a cyclops and the skin hadn’t grown over his face...

At some point Bella told me that one of the kids were not hers but Eva and cami has not kidded yet...


Well that’s my weird dream lol


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Yeah, my new buck, I’m very pleased with him!!  He’s sooo Nice!  Ok, I’d heard that ND have heat cycle all year, but still wasn’t sure if, they would be quite, interested enough...lol.  so, my new mini oberhasli...do you think she will be in heat this time of year?  I know he likes her.  He tried to mount her in the SUV on the ride home!  Poor girl!  But, I haven’t seen them together since, and I don’t think they accomplished any in the car.🤣. I don’t care if he bred her now..but it would just be nice to stagger out my breeding season.  She is still in milk.  Boy I am so pleased with her!  She had never been milked because she came from a very big farm.  She is also kind of skittish.  So, we got her Saturday.  I had to hobble her.  By Tuesday I could tell the hobbles wouldn’t be needed anymore.  So yesterday I tried without.  Sure enough..she stood for me without an issue!!  I wish I could say that that for my ND!!  This goat is my lap goat.  She loves me dearly.  She’s in my face constantly.  But she will not let me mil her!!  I hobble her, she sits down.  I’ve even used a strap to keep her up against the wall, but I worry it might hurt her.  I milk a bit and then get so worn out from fighting with her, even though, I’m putting my head in her belly, soothing with soft talk, and only using one hand so I can rub her bumm.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

I don’t have any experience with the mini breeds (Nd crosses) as to be able to answer that unfortunately.
So glad she came around so quickly!
As for your Nd doe  does she still have kids on her? Have you tried having someone else hold her/pet her while milking? You want to make sure you end it on a good note. Keep your hand on her udder until she stops and stands then take it away.
If they get grain regularly only give her hers on the stand even if it’s not time to milk her put her up there and just pet her all over(head to tail kinda petting making sure to “graze” over her udder) 

I can’t promise it will help but it won’t hurt to try


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Before/after milking this morning 







5weeks fresh 12hour fill


----------



## rachels.haven

Wow, she shrinks down nicely!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Thanks! I wasn’t sure if she is supposed to get smaller than that or if that was all the way milked out or not(which I know she holds back for the kids)
At what point after kids are sold/weaned do does stop holding back? Her kids are going to be with her until the end of May so just trying to get a rough idea lol
Just took some photos of Bella and all I can say is “wow poor girl” lol


----------



## MiniSilkys

@Sweet horizon Nigerians Dixie had her baby Thursday. Her only signs were that her ligaments were gone since 4am that morning plus all she wanted to do was climb in my lap which she had not had anything to do with me in 2 months. I heard her holler about 5:10 pm. So I went to her and sat down. She tried laying in my lap 3 times but keep crying and getting back up. There was absolutely no discharge at all. All of a sudden she rolled into her side and started crying. Her plug came out and a big bubble came out. She was screaming. So I busted it. Then came another big bubble so I waited until I saw the head but no feet. I busted it cleared the nose and mouth then used one finger to reach in and get a foot. Then I pulled when she pushed. She thought she was having an elephant. It is a little boy.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@MiniSilkys congrats!


----------



## lalabugs

She shrinks down nicely! My 1 Nigerian does not shrink down that much. My does usually stop holding back once kids are weaned.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@lalabugs thanks! That’s good to know as I ordered some soap making supplies😁
Photo of my Aussie at a weird angle for laughs😂


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Our newest addition! She is an 8 week old Pyrenees puppy. Currently unnamed but my brother has started calling her smudge as it looks like someone smudge her with oil at her left eye😂 I feel like smudge is going to stick😂 she has a small gray patch on her left eye and on her tail

the above photo is of her at her breeders home 






Piper is happy to have a playmate/partner.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Well the count down is on! Bella’s first due date is this Friday May 8th! Her ligs are definitely starting to widen (not necessarily loosen but are getting wider from the base of the tail)


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

My lgds😁 such a hoot lol
Bella still has her ligs. I will be moving her and a buddy to a separate pen tomorrow


----------



## D and L Meadows

Aww! They are sooo adorable! 😍


----------



## D and L Meadows

Hey, I was looking on your website and saw it said you were going to do milk test in 2019. Just curious...what kind of production did your does have? We do DHI test as well, that’s why I was wondering.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Thank you! Unfortunately I was unable to get them on test last year, I had been planning on doing LA and shows this year but the linear appraisals have all been cancelled and so far most of the shows semi local to me have been cancelled as well.
I was going to do milk test this year but I’m not really sure with the covid shut downs everywhere how that would work out


----------



## D and L Meadows

Oh ok. Yeah, it would be a bit hard to start up now. The hardest part is finding someone to be a supervisor. Especially for the verification test. 
Its a lot of work, but it sure has its benefits!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@D and L Meadows could I have a friend take the test and be a verifier even though they don’t have goats? I am for some reason unable to get on adga’s website to look into it a bit more.

I definitely want to get on milk test though. I did get a scale (just one from Walmart’s fishing section so it’s not calibrated and certified) to try to keep records that way until I can get on test.

Any tips are greatly appreciated lol
The lgds had a spa day today😁


----------



## D and L Meadows

Yes.  The person can not "have an interest in the farm" so can not be an owner, can not have bought goats from you and so on. So someone who doesn’t have goats is perfect.
For a doe to be in the top 10, you have to do three verification tests. One (I think it’s one not two) of the tests have to be done by someone who has not tested in the past year. That’s a bit of a hurdle. Lol
Do you bottle or dam raise the kids? 
Having a scale on hand to weigh the milk is very nice. I have one special doe that I keep track how much she gives each milking just for my own personal records, that way I can tell when she’s going to peak. If we have a doe that peaks high enough, we do a one day test, just for AGS, since they have a top ten for one day as well as 305. Our all time high on the farm was 7.1#. Where we get goats from had one do 8.1#! We have a calculator on our website to see if your doe will get a Star with the one day milk test:




__





						Star Calculations
					





					nigeriandwarfgoats.net
				




Any other questions...just ask! 😊


----------



## rachels.haven

I needed this. Thank you for discussing this. Maybe someday.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@D and L Meadows Thank you! So anyone that has no take in the farm and that is not related to me or has not purchased goats from me can do the verification tests? 
You said that you need to have 1 verification test from someone that has not tested in the past year, so could the same person do the verification for top 10?
I have been dam raising but I will be bottle feeding Bella’s kid(s) this time around.

Thanks again for the info!
@rachels.haven  feel free to add any questions lol

Onto Bella... she still has firm ligs, I moved her into the barn today (with a non dominant buddy) her due date (day145) is tomorrow!😁 please think pink😂


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Mishka 💗


----------



## D and L Meadows

Correct. Same goes for your regular supervisor. They would need to be certified just like your regular supervisor. 
Yes, you only do a verification test to be in the top 10, otherwise it’s not needed. So basically, it’s just to make sure people don’t cheat. If the person has a interest in your farm, then if they cheat, then it makes it look better. It really all depends on how picky the DHI supervisor is. Ours is soooo easy. He came out to train the first time,  but now if we need a new tester, we just ask him for a new number He doesn’t even need to come out. But we have friends of Kansas, and their tester has to take a test and all this other stuff before getting certified. 
 And if the person has, say, bought wethers from you, that wouldnt matter because it means nothing to them of your goats give a lot of milk or not. Lol

Bottle feeding the kids is a lot easier when test day comes.  We do let the does lick their kids. We have a panel that they can stick their heads thought and get to their kids, but the kids can not get through. After a week or so, they don’t know how to nurse, and they go with their moms full time. It works really well. That way you dont have the doe crying for her kids. Because even if she didn’t see them right from birth, she stil, knows somethings missing. I can get you a picture of our set up tomorrow.

Yes, really, any questions..just ask! I encourage DHI testing, as you never know what potential some herds have. It would be nice to have a new high producing line! And don’t get discouraged if your does don’t give a lot...we started out with 400#ers, now we have a 1450#! Took us 8 or so years to get there, but hey, everything takes time. 😉


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Lillie and her kids😍


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Still no kids, ligs are definitely starting to get harder to find. Hopefully kids tomorrow.

@D and L Meadows that’s interesting about the difference in testers. That makes a ton of sense as far as letting the moms get to know the kids through the fence, the does don’t try to get the kids to nurse when they are all put together if she has dam raised before?
Please do show your set up😁
That’s awsome with your numbers!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Bella had triplets!
She had 2 large does and one itty bitty buck. 
Buckling weighs in at 1.7lbs 
Gold and white doeling weighs 2.10
Buckskin with white and roaning weighs 3.94
One doeling is retained😁


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Above two are doelings



Photo shows how little the buckling is! We went ahead and pulled him right away, his temp was 94* at birth😬 got his temp up to 101.5 for 20 mins(without a source of heat) then gave colostrum from Bella and a bit of milk from lillie(milked her this evening)


----------



## D and L Meadows

Congrats! Wow! So tiny!

So we put the kids with the does five times a day after feeding them, that way they are searching for food. They are always under supervison while they’re with the does, as if they latch on once, they will always remember. Here’s some pic of the set up:

This one is a hog panel with some squares cut bigger so the does can stick their head through. I shoudve cut a square higher though because the kids can jump through when theyre about a week old. Which isn’t a problem most of the time, but sometimes you just have those stickers, lol




The one below works better than the hog panel, since they cant climb through as soon. And if they do, we just add another board.






As far as pulling kids from a doe who’s raised kids before..it might be a little harder, but still should work the same way as long as the kids don’t know where milk comes from. Lol. Our first fresheners can be nonchalant about their kids since they don’t raise them,  which makes it even easier. I mean, they still love them, but wouldnt let them nurse.


----------



## rachels.haven

A little Chilly Willy. Lucky buck.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Photos of the girls this morning (they are currently curled up asleep on my lap😂)
The little buckling is doing really well now, I have him some b-12&selenium gel and he perked up and ended up eating really well for mom while I was at work. Upto 2 ounces


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@D and L Meadows you have beautiful goats!
Thank you for the pics of your set up! 




My little buckling (whim my mom has named mighty moose...)


----------



## rachels.haven

Goatie nosies!


----------



## D and L Meadows

Sooo cute!! 
And your welcome! 😊


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Mighty moose😂^


Marigold(Goldie)^tentative name



Nameless doeling. Trying to stick to “m” names



Lillie’s doeling


----------



## MiniSilkys

They look great! Mabel or Maybeline?


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@MiniSilkys thanks! I like Mabel! 

I’m seriously considering  retaining marigold(Goldie) lol we have just clicked and she is just gorgeous (to my eyes) everything seems to just flow together with ease, everything just seems to blend together.
That being said I’m planning on keeping both until they are 8 weeks and not listing for sale until around 7 weeks so I can really see how they turn out.
The other doeling’s rump seems to always be higher than her withers as to where Goldie is level(currently I know they change a ton lol)


Milked Bella today... or should I say tried to, that girl has zero manners kicking flying off the side of the stand, stepping in my bucket(because of course my machine isn’t working like it should and only gets out a few squirts before it doesn’t draw anything out, still pulses but nothing comes, did it to Lillie too) so here are udder photos taken at one week fresh with a 12 hour fill. 3rd freshening


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Made cucumber melon soap today with the help of my mom and brother.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Well...I now have 3 bottle babies. I’ve been keeping an eye on them and Bella all day and bella’s Udder got increasingly full/tight and she would not let them eat(I even put her on the stand to let them eat and she jumped around and kicked and acted the fool) they are a week old and took right to the bottle!
I ended up having to make hobbles for Bella out of a rope horse lead(no metal on it at all) she kicked a few times and that was all when I went ahead and milked her out. I didn’t get an amount on just her because I milked Lillie before her and only had the one bucket(had hoped Bella was letting the girls feed but it was quite obvious she wasn’t) will be milking her and Lillie twice a day now as Lillie’s kids left today for their new homes.
Oh I think marigold has a moonspot in her tail. It is a blackish/grey spot and the only spot she has it, I’ll try to get a pic tomorrow 

Pictures are of my “hobbles”


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

This is a pic of marigolds tail zoomed in from another pic, thoughts?


----------



## MiniSilkys

I know nothing about moonspots. Lol. Dixie hurt her leg. I have to wait until the 27 th when the vet gets home. I hope it will be better by then, though. She won't use it but will touch it to the ground when still.


----------



## D and L Meadows

Yeah, I agree, Marigold is really nice!  She caught my eye right away. 😊 Not sure about the possible moon spot. Does her sire or dam have/carry moonspots?


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@MiniSilkys lol. Sorry to hear about Dixie, hopefully she is alright. Keep us posted?

@D and L Meadows thanks! I’m not sure, I think my buck may have a tiny one somewhere, planning on shaving all my goats this summer so we shall see! Lol


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Maple(or mable idk lol) will get better pics on Wednesday when I have an adult to help lol, my niece isn’t the best at it



Marigold^ she was sucking on my finger and I am not left hand dominant for photo taking😂(or anything really lol)



This pic^ cracks me up! She looks so tall, long and skinny😂



Their pedigree^


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Took the soap out of the molds today! They smell so good! Can’t wait to get to use it


----------



## D and L Meadows

Really nice looking doelings! Much better pic of Maple. 😊 Are you tight on space?  If you get where I’m going....any plans to keep both? 😃
  Do you know what JNR Homestead Ruth looked like? Just being super nosey. Lol. 
  Tried searching, but couldn't find her. I see she LA'd pretty good with a E for Rump, which is really good. Her 305 wasn’t super good, but she didn’t finish the 305 and she was an older doe.

We have Rosasharn in some of our lines too. Which you can really tell Bella is from. Nice socked on udder, good width and teat placement. Would've been interesting to see what she would’ve done if she finished her 305. Usually if a doe peaks at or above 3.4, she‘ll make at least 800#.  One of our bucks from Rosasharn lines is the sire of one of our best does.  But not familiar with the kids' sire's line. 
Anyway, I’ll stop rambling.  😁 But I love this subject and love seeing other folks goats. 😊


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Thanks! Yeah I know the pics are not the greatest😂 right now I’m not planning o keeping both but plans change😁
Sending a link to the website where I got my buck from. It shows Ruth and then Charlie’s full sisters(previous kidding and the one he was born in) and half sisters. https://www.winginitfarms.com/nigerian-dwarf-does-2

Ramble away lol im learning😂


----------



## rachels.haven

Nice kids! Very handsome.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Thank you @rachels.haven !

I am now upto 3.5cups of milk between the two does this morning. Unfortunately when Lillie’s bucklings left before her doeling her production dropped even with me milking her out twice a day so she gives between 1-1.5cups a milking right now. I am getting a dairy goat feed and some alfalfa pellets today to try and increase her production. Also planning on milking 3x a day when I can (good idea or no? I work 8a-6p Monday,Tuesday Thursday and Friday and 8-4sat so I was thinking of milking 3 times on my days off)


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Moose has graduated out of my room to the barn stalls with his sisters! He is still so much smaller than his sisters!


----------



## D and L Meadows

So cute!😍


----------



## rachels.haven

Lol, Moose. He's a big guy at heart?


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@D and L Meadows thanks! Tried getting better pics lol

@rachels.haven yeah my mom named him moose but his actual name is mighty moose😂  mom said he looks like a moose🤷‍♀️
Yes he definitely thinks he’s a big guy😂


----------



## D and L Meadows

It is much better pics! And I understand....we were just trying to take pics of our kids...as our friend that raises goats said “These glorious animals have an attention span of 3.4 seconds". Lol 😅 And I think kids have less. But good job, you’re getting better at it. 👍 
  I almost think Maple has better rump width.  Marigold is more angular and dairy. But both very nice.


----------



## MiniSilkys

I think Dixie dislocated her shoulder.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@D and L Meadows any tips on getting good pics?😂 on a slightly more serious note, do you think if I milk before work, right after work and before I go to bed that it would improve production? I feel like Lillie is drying up even with being milked completely out(to the point I can’t get any even after bumping/massaging and letting her sit for a few mins) and am really needing her to pick up production because Bella is only giving about 2 cups a milking and I’m going through 2-3 cups a feeding, so really hoping to be able to up production on both


@MiniSilkys oh no! Hopefully not

A few photos from the other night







My nephews and niece love the kids and marigold loves them😂


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Finally got a semi-decent pic of moose(atleast I think lol


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

I couldn’t decide which I liked more so I put them in a collage 😂 that photo is the first followed by the individual ones. These pics are of maple


----------



## D and L Meadows

Hey! Sorry for the delayed response...it’s been absolutely crazy here.
Ok, so for tips...I really don’t have any. LOTS and LOTS of patience. Lol. I’m usually not too picky about posing the kids. I wait until they're 10 weeks or so before trying. Then get them standing right, and let the chew on something, leaves, the leash, my finger, to get them to stretch out a bit. try to get them to hold it long enough for me to get out of the pic, which doesn’t always work. For the littles, I get them away from the barn, get them to look happy, ears forward, tail up. I make clicking noise, or wave my hands while someone else takes pic. I know, I must look like a crazy loone, but hey, it works, lol. Give me a bit, I need to get pics uploaded on the website. Then I‘ll show you what I mean as far as the older kids. 

Yes, that would increase milk production  Of course it depends on the doe, but we have one doe that gives 1.7 # in the morning (12 hr fill) 1# at noon and 1# at night, 6 hr fills. We milk the does four times a day for three weeks, then three times a day until they go down in production so it’s not worth it, which depends on the doe. 
  If you still don’t get enough milk, our kids grow very well on The Shepherd’s Choice milk replacer from Premier 1. We feed them milk for the first three weeks, then switch to that since we need the milk because we are a dairy and sell the milk. One of the kids was 80# at one year of age!!
Hope this helps! 
😊


----------



## D and L Meadows

So if I get pictures like this of a two week old kid, I’m pretty happy. I usually don’t get them to behave that well, but these two were easy. 😊


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@D and L Meadows that’s quite alright I understand perfectly lol. Yeah, I’ve had a few bottle babies before but never actually tried getting decent pics of them and figured I’d try with this group lol, even though the pics are not perfect I’m happy with them and will try to get better ones once they are older.
Adding the alfalfa pellets seems to of helped atleast with Lillie so far (or maybe it was letting the kids suckle a bit after milking lol) I got 1.5cups this morning compared to her
 3/4-1 c
I work as a dog groomer so I know all about the looking and sounding crazy😂 one of my coworker makes mock turkey noises to get the dogs to put their ears up


I’m getting a dairy goat grain today(first chance I’ve had to seeing as I work the hours they are open and they are closed on sundays🤦‍♀️) and will slowly introduce them to it.

You have some pretty babies! Would you mind posting your website?

I’m going to ask a question lol how do you know if the doe is completely milked out? I go until I don’t get anymore then I bump/massage milk again but I just feel like there would still be some in there then if I put the kids on they bump and get more😬 

Also I think Lillie will adopt them in time. She talks to them and walks around with them anytime she sees them(waiting until moose gets a tad bigger before putting him out with the herd only so he’s a bit harder for birds to pick up) 
Photos of Bella’s udder this morning








From today 17days fresh 12 hour fill


----------



## D and L Meadows

Good question...with does that have raised their kids, it’s super hard to tell. They can hold their milk and there's really no way to get them to let it down. It can get frustrating, especially on milk test day.  
The dairy goat feed should help. What percent protein is it?
Sure! www.nigeriandwarfgoats.net  It’s still under construction. We recently redid the style, and we're still working on updating all the info and such. And getting new pictures.....um..yeah, I really want everyone to have a new pic when they're clipped, and if in milk, then right before milking. A rather daunting job...74 does, 11 bucks, not to mention the 67 kids that were born in 9 weeks time. Lol. We’ve almost got all the kids done though.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Wow that’s a lot of goats!  Thanks, I believe it’s 18percent but I’ll check when I get home. There is a lamancha dairy about a half hour from me(she is actually the one that disbuds for me) and she feeds this grain that I have while they are on the stand along with chaffehaye (which I also got some of that)
Great! I’ll look at it when I get a chance, at work now lol that is a lot of kids but I guess if you have that many does😂


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

The grain is 18%


----------



## D and L Meadows

ok, perfect. That should help with milk production


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@D and L Meadows thanks! And thank you for putting up with all of my questions!

Lillie’s milk production is definitely increasing. She gave just under 2 cups this morning, gave 1c last night and when my brother took her out for the kids to nurse both doelings got so full they didn’t even want the bottle (they currently get 8ounces each in a bottle per feeding and the little gold doeling always wants to eat even if she has a barrel belly)

Bella... I don’t know if her production is dropping or if she just can only give this amount. I get between 1.5-2 cups each milking which is less than last week at 2cups per milking if not a bit more. I’ve added alfalfa pellets this past Sunday, chaffehaye and grain on Wednesday. 




Lillie^


----------



## rachels.haven

Nice teat length. It makes milking the littles a lot easier.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@rachels.haven thank you! Yes definitely easier to milk when the teats are longer, the first time I hand milked the teats were so tiny on that doe (was a ff) it was so hard lol
I am really excited to see how my 2019 doelings udders look! I’ve got a doeling out of Lillie, cami and aameerah(I don’t own aameerah anymore as she was allergic to something in my fields as was her mom but we’ve had no issues with nala) all of these does I listed have nice teats and/or udders. 
Cami’s doeling Eva is who I think I’m most excited to see with an udder. She will really showcase what Charlie throws(hopefully improving) as cami’s udder lacks in fore udder and msl but she has the capacity and nice teat length as well

I’m going to be shaving everybody and getting updated photos in the next couple of weeks


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@D and L Meadows I love how your website is set up! I really need to get working on mine, which site did you use to make yours? I used wix


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Shaved 2 of the goats today.
Mishka(black and white buck) and Eva (buckskin doeling)
I do know that atleast mishka isn’t set up perfectly but he is very uncomfortable on a lead so I’m quite happy with these lol he was born 1/9/20 and will be used over most all of my does this year
Eva was born 4/3/2019




Mishka^








Eva^
Critiques are welcome😁


----------



## D and L Meadows

No problem! Any questions any time! 😊 Just spent an hour talking goats and explaining conformation and milk stars with one of our goat acquaintance. Totally enjoy it. Lol

Thanks! We do it ourselves, all the coding and so on. The main pages is done with Microsoft expression web, using css I think. Then my dad wrote a program for the doe pages and milk production stuff, Which makes it super easy to update.

Really nice looking goats! Eva has good rear arch and width. Nice and straight legs.  Nice top line too. Looks like she will have good teat size! 😊 We are shaving like crazy too! It’s been in the high 80s lately.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

That’s awsome! Wish I was technically savvy😂 
Thank you! I’m really excited to see her udder hopefully this fall!

When you get photos of your does in milk how long of a fill do you find you have to do? I do know that it’s different  per doe 
I’m including photos of the girls udders this morning on a 13hour fill



Lillie^


----------



## D and L Meadows

We usually do a 12 hour fill, which is a normal fill, we milk twice a day. Well, we’ve been milking the does that just kidded three time a day. Then I will just mention on the website that its a 6 hr fill. It makes it easier if their udder is not full Since they behave so much better. On milk test day we get 12 hr fill, but just udder pics for most of them, not full body. 
Lily looks nice, nice lats, good teat placement.  What # of freshening is she in? How many days fresh?


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Great! Thank you!
Lillie is a 2nd freshener and kidded on March 22,2020 so she is 73 days fresh(if I can count correctly lol) I did not milk her but maybe 3 times while she raised her kids (my fault not her own) so she has dropped production but is currently getting milked dry twice a day(am/pm) and my brother is letting bella’s doelings nurse off of Lillie at lunch time as a third milking as they get her dry(and they get full).
She had b/d twins her first freshening and quads the second 2b/2d (one doeling didn’t get out of the sac and unfortunately passed away)
Her production went way down when her bucklings left even with me milking her twice a day to try to keep production up and her comfortable and once her doeling left she started drying up almost immediately (around the time bell kidded and I was bottle feeding just moose and kinda worried I wouldn’t have enough milk) Lillie had been giving 1 cup a day then and now she gives 2am, feeds both doelings until they are full and walk off, then between 1&1.5c in the pm.

Quick side railed question lol, what do you find is he best way to weigh milk and what kind of container for it? I have both a hanging scale and a kitchen scale


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

I’m posting a photo of Lillie’s udder at 5 weeks fresh nursing triplets and today in a side by side photo. The one at 5 weeks is to the left






This photo was May 28th


----------



## D and L Meadows

Ok, I was wondering Since their udder improves so much from 1st freshening to 2nd. Not that her udder is bad, but if that was a 1st freshening, then 2nd would be amazing in production as well.
If you could find a buck that raises fore udders, you’d have a very nice doeling out of her 😊
  We use a kitchen scale for everyday use.  Then for milk test, we use a certified farmers market scale.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@D and L Meadows I’m not quite sure what my bucks throw. I’ve posted a link to Charlie’s breeder before so everyone could see his dam, sisters and half sisters that have freshened.

My newest buckling I *think* I’ve posted photos of the udders behind him but almost all the ones I have are from the rear so I guess that doesn’t help much with seeing for udder...

I’m excited for this fall to see all my ff kid lol I’ll have 5 ff and 1 sixth or 7th freshener.

So found out today that Lillie nurses the kids (including moose) out in the pasture. My brother went to feed and saw her feeding moose and Goldie, Bella feeds her doelings but not moose during the day. Still separating at night and my brother is making sure the kids are eating at lunch time as well.

Sat with the kids some after putting them up tonight and feeding and this was how we ended up


----------



## D and L Meadows

Yes, I looked at the website. Really nice does, especially carolina girl. I love the pic when they lined her four daughters up. I want to try to do that. 😊. But can’t really see what Ruth's side view udder looks like. But still, if Charlie’s sisters are nice, his kids should be nice too, theoretically anyway. Genetics can be tricky and very unpredictable! You can have a doe that has a amazing pedigree with high producers all down the line. And she has very low production. 🙄 we’ve got one. 
So you have Charlie kids out of Lillie too? 
She’s sure a sweet doe! 😍

Aww! So adorable! They’re so fun, aren’t they?


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Yeah that’s the only problem lol, that is what I am hoping for😁
I understand completely about genetics being unpredictable.
Yes I have a Lillie x Charlie doeling from last year!😁 she is one of the ones I’m going to try to breed for fall kids. She was born 2/22/19. This photo is from the show last October when I had someone help me by showing her as I had Eva in the ring. This is sarabi


----------



## D and L Meadows

Ohh..she’s nice...stocky with could-be-longer-neck, but well built and sturdy. 
It’s one the exciting/rewarding or frustrating/disappointing things to find out what a buck does and what kind of production his offspring have. 
   Our first ++ buck to be is now retired.  I was liking his daughters, and we have two really nice bucks out of him that were in their way to being + bucks, but alas, he has been throwing a lot of kids with teat  spurs and fused teats, so we made the decision to retire him. Sad, but didn't want to keep passing that on.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

I’ll have to get better pics of her that are not blurry lol. That is sad but unfortunately necessary.😢
Was out in the pasture today and got some pics of “mini-Bella” as my brother has been calling her. 


This is what she was doing first ^



Then stretched a bit^


I stopped petting her for a second so she decided to paw at me😂



I do know the angles are not all that great lol


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@MiniSilkys sorry I haven’t already asked this but how is your doe doing? The one with the hurt leg


----------



## D and L Meadows

Isn't that how it goes...you get the perfect picture, and it’s blurry!! Lol
Super cute kids! Which one are you keeping?


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Yes definitely lol. The photographer at the show took the pic and it was from a distance so that’s zoomed way up lol.

Thanks! I’m keeping the gold and white doeling


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Smudge is not sleeping in her food bowl, she Is blinking lol. She is getting big! Almost 4 months, will be weighing her tomorrow 

I got Goldie’s(marigold) papers in!





The broken busckskin doeling will be going to her new home on July 19th and they have decided to call her jasmine!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Smudge weighs 30.6lbs and will be 4 months old on Saturday.


----------



## MiniSilkys

She is starting to walk on it slowly.


Sweet horizon Nigerians said:


> @MiniSilkys sorry I haven’t already asked this but how is your doe doing? The one with the hurt leg


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

@MiniSilkys I’m glad she is starting to be able to use it now! Hopefully she keeps improving!


----------



## Pinewood Ridge

Those are some good looking young'uns!  Congrats on the new additions.


----------



## MiniSilkys

@Sweet horizon Nigerians any new additions yet? Can't wait to see! I have 3 expectant does, starting with Annabelle who is due anytime I believe. She wasn't planned so it was a surprise when she started an udder a month ago. Jack was a bad boy and got loose but I did not see any mating. Lol. Same thing happened 2 years ago and she had them out in the cold. She had twins, one of which is Dixie, who by the way does not show any signs that she had hurt her leg last year, Yay!. The buckling got pneumonia and passed away. I had to bottle feed Dixie. So this time I am not taking any chances. I check her often. Next due will be Annabelle's sister who is due March 31 and then their Mama who is due April 3rd or 11th.


----------

